# Star Wars - Wrath of the Rebellion



## Dr Midnight

No plans to play yet, but I have a campaign set to go, and I felt like posting things here to get the hype going. I did this for Knights of the Silver Quill as well... that is, I posted a story hour thread for it before I even had players. The players of my current group are hesitant- well- resistant to playing Star Wars, but I think I can either wear them down or find some other players nearby to do this with. 

I'll try to post the first prologue chapter tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Prologue* 

The tauntaun snorted. Beside it, its handler soothed it with a calming voice. It reared up to its height of seven feet and honked- a frightened, alarmed noise. “What’s wrong, girl?” the handler asked. Here in Echo Base’s tauntaun pens, the creatures didn’t usually become upset like this. He petted the animal and tried to ease its nerves, but the beast was spooked by something. “No one here’s going to hurt you.”

A man passing by said “It probably smells me. I cut one of those things open yesterday, and the stink is still all over me.” The tauntaun handler, with a horrified look on his face, turned to watch the man walk away. The tauntaun began shrieking and pacing inside its pen. 

Han Solo was in a very bad mood. He walked through Echo Base stripping his outer clothes off, throwing them into waste bins. He’d just been rescued along with Luke Skywalker. He’d spent the night outside, on the surface of Hoth, in a hastily made shelter while Skywalker was cocooned within a tauntaun’s mortal shell. Skywalker was comatose, so Solo couldn’t even have someone to talk to. He had to sit there and try to concentrate on keeping warm, all the while doing his best to ignore the incredible stench of the snow lizard’s innards. It had been a long night. Their rescue came early this morning. Now he was safe, but he still stank of tauntaun… which maddened him. He needed fresh clothes and a shower. Then, he’d take his reward money and leave for Tattooine. Maybe Jabba’d be in a good mood. 

“Captain Solo,” called a voice from behind him. 

He kept walking. “Later,” he muttered. 

“No: now, please.” 

He stopped in his tracks, sighed, and said “What can I do for you, oh, my lady liege?” It was the best sarcastic intonation he could manage, given his condition. 

Princess Leia Organa stepped forward. “You can’t leave.”

“We had this conversation yesterday, princess. It ended with me leaving anyway, and you professing your interest in kissing a wookiee. Remember?”

“No, I mean it. General Rieekan’s decision. No ships are leaving Echo Base until the shield generator is fully functional. He doesn’t think it’s safe.”

Han rolled his eyes and put his hand out to lean on the wall. “You’re kidding.”

Leia shook her head. “No. We’re getting reports of imperial probe droids being dispatched to all areas of the galaxy, and we’d rather have everyone ready if one should spot a ship leaving.”

“I’ll ask Rieekan about this myself… perhaps get it from a source who isn’t quite so hung up on me, and would benefit from my staying.”

The princess’s face contorted with unbelieving disgust. “You swine. If you’re dying to leave, why don’t you ride another tauntaun into the sunset and stay there, for all I care?” She pivoted on one heel and walked away, hands clenched into fists.

Han stood there for a moment, then yelled after her. “WELL I JUST MIGHT, PRINCESS, IF I WEREN’T SO SURE YOU’D TRY SNUGGLING UP TO CHEWBACCA IN MY ABSENSE!!” From behind him, he heard a confused snuffle. He looked to see Chewie staring at him from the roof of the _Falcon_ with his welder’s goggles flipped up. “Never mind, furball,” he said miserably. He walked towards the command center and found General Rieekan poring over some tactical land maps. “General,” he called. Rieekan looked up and smiled. 

“Captain Solo. Good to see you. I’m assuming you’ve heard-“

“Yes, no ships are to leave Echo Base. Princess Charming just notified me. So it’s true, then?”

Rieekan shifted his feet. “Uh, yes. I’m sorry to do this to you, I know you were planning on leaving soon. It’ll only be a day or two until the shield is up.”

Han thought for a moment. “General, when I spoke to you yesterday about leaving, you didn’t mention anything about this. What’s happened in the meantime? Why are you prohibiting ships from leaving now?”

Rieekan froze. He was no good at lying, Han could see. “Uh…” he stammered. “I just had second thoughts about the merits of having starships seen entering and leaving Hoth’s atmosphere when we don’t even have a proper shield up.” 

“Ahh, I see.” Han pretended to believe the lie, and walked away. “I KNEW she couldn’t stand to be without me,” he whispered to himself.  He sneered as his nose reminded him of how badly he smelled, and he reclaimed his original course: walking to the shower. He stopped again when he noticed a strange ship in the hangar. It wasn’t like anything he’d seen recently… it looked like one of the old red republic ships. Scuffed, dirty, beautiful. “Hey, Chewie,” he called. The wookiee looked up. “Whose ship is this?” Chewbacca growled three times. “’Some woman’s’? Thanks, that’s helpful.” Chewie barked a low-pitched rumble. Han nodded. “Yeah, it is nice. Definitely not standard Rebellion stock.” He admired it a moment more, then made his third- and triumphant- attempt to walk through the hangar towards the showers without distraction.

As he walked, he was watched from a doorway. The door closed. Behind it, a woman in elegant white robes spoke incredulously. “Princess, I beg your pardon, but we have this man to thank, largely, for the destruction of the Death Star?”

Leia replied. “Yes, but I can assure you, he’s every inch a professional pilot.” 

The woman looked into Leia’s eyes and saw something there. “He's special, isn’t he?” she asked, not quite asking.

Leia turned red and looked away, then cleared her throat. “Why is our council here to be so secretive, may I ask?” 

The woman said “The information we’ve gathered is highly classified. It’s necessary that we keep it out of the ears of people whom we may not entirely trust. This includes wookiees, droids, prospective Jedi… and good-looking smuggler pilots.” She smiled. Seeing Leia’s discomfort, she backed down. “The truth is that this is more than just classified information, princess. This is to be the assemblage of a secret mission team. I’m sorry that you had to lie to your friends, but we need secrecy. The Empire seems hardly crippled by our destruction of the Death Star. This means that we need to find out where they’re keeping their reinforcement bases. Where they do their training, where they do their construction, where they plan how they'll strike back against us. Have you notified the heroes I’ve asked you to assemble? Can we expect them soon?”

Leia said “Yes, they should be here in just a moment.”

Mon Mothma relaxed in her seat. “Good,” she said. They sat and waited, bathed in the eerie light of Luke Skywalker’s Bacta Tank. 

*Next: the Game begins*


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*GoGoGo!!!*

Damn, seems it is too far for me...traveling from germany to Rhode Island only for the game sessions 

I wonder how the players will resist the urge to meet Darth Vader himself!

When does this start?!


----------



## Dr Midnight

When does it start? Good question. I sent my usual players an email about it yesterday, and I didn't get ANY responses. I'm guessing that's not a great sign. 

See the site: www.rigaming.com/kotsq/starwars


----------



## Dr Midnight

Well, talked to the normal players in my Thursday group, it seems they had a less than exciting time playing their first d20 SW game, but I got "yeah, I'll play" from pretty much everyone in attendance, providing that it's bi-weekly (which is probably a good thing). With luck, I'll get this thing rolling around next Saturday. 

Woop! Which means I've got to scramble to learn the combat system differences, starship stuff (astrogate checks, collisions, combat, etc...), force stuff (codes, force points, dark side points), while keeping my eye on the continuity of the movies. I think it'll be a lot of fun. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Half-bump, half-post, here we go. This is a blurb from the webpage on what to expect...

Character creation: Standard method. All characters will start at eighth level. As the characters will start play at so high a level, they'll actually be more powerful than most characters in the Rebel Alliance. They'll be valuable members of the Rebellion, and more than likely be the Rebellion's main weapon against the Empire, aside from the higher-profile core "iconic" characters. 

I will try to incorporate characters, locales and creatures from the expanded Star Wars universe when I can, but I've only begun reading some of the novels. 

The game will begin "during" the beginning of Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back. The feel I'd like to achieve is that the characters are involved in many of the main events of the films, though not on camera. They might meet up with the movie characters and fight with known villains, but the campaign will be original. Hopefully, I'll be able to fill in some gaps in the movie stories.

Jedi are scarce through the Rebellion Era, but I'm not restricting Jedi characters. In fact, if every player wants to be a Jedi, that's not a big problem. There are more hidden Jedi knights and masters in the universe than just Yoda.... and a few (at least) will be working for the Rebellion, attempting to restore balance. To me, nothing beats a great lightsaber duel or deflected blaster shot. I'm a Jedi groupie. Too bad Mace Windu isn't around anymore during Episode V...

Jedi are great to play, but they have a strict code, and I expect the players to follow it, lest they incur Dark Side Points. Remember, fear is the path of the Dark Side, as is killing sand people for fun.

I very much hope to adopt the entire feel of a Star Wars adventure. Blasters, intrigue, dialogue, huge monsters, epic showdowns, exotic locations, high-speed chases, space dogfighting, lightsabers, droids, foreshadowing, good vs. evil. Players are encouraged to let me know what aspect of Star Wars they enjoy most, and I'll make certain it's incorporated.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Looking forward to the story. I think that your players will get excited once they start meeting some of the 'stars' of the saga. 
In the campaign where I am a young Jedi (Pre-rebellion, right after Episode I) we've already met Anakin, Ben, Mace Windu and Emp..I mean Chancellor Palpatine. 

Can't wait until you guys start...actually I was hoping that there would be no interest from them so you could do a PBemail and I could play!

BTW, I miss Dartan and the gang


----------



## Dr Midnight

www.rigaming.com/kotsq/starwars/dent.htm is the first submitted character for the game. He looks pretty solid, and I'm glad the crew has a ship. I'm glad that the ship has a name: the Chandrila Surveyor. Sounds very Star Wars to me. There's a droid, too... R5-D6. Dent Darkstar will be played by Matt, a new player to the group. 

The whole thing is snowballing, and with luck, we'll be playing on May 4th.

BTW, Broccli, Dartan's player will of course be playing. Last I heard, he wanted to play.... a wookiee. How's that for a fit?


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Woot Woot !!!*

Yes  A new Doc Midnight story, and Dartan as a wookie, hehe. Checked out the website as well, nice. Gotta admit I tryed to cheat on the poll. I tryed to vote for Luke Skywalker like 35 times  but it only counted one, lol. Anyways I wanna see more of luke and han then that dirty ol bacta tank, but anyways good to see you goin again and incredible job on the site and graphics (you use photo shop or illustrator or a combination of both or some other program ?)


----------



## denmstrsn

*Dent Darkstar*

Well, I'm getting stoked for thing new game and setting.  I worked a good part of the afternoon and evening on Monday doing background stuff for Dent, the Surveyor and F6.  The only time I took off was to watch Angel.  Hopefully the rest of the players will have an idea for characters.  I know that Doug wants to be a Jedi and heard that Lou is a Jaw freak.  It's going to be an interesting group as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nebin

_A rather Pudgy Gnome walks in carring a Bag of everlasting buttered Popcorn and a box of everfull Hot Tamales and sits down_  Ok I'm set lets get it on !


----------



## Horacio

Horacio seats with his popcorns and Coke, and cheers when the popular Star Wars theme begins to sound...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Got yer popcorn, eh? Well then, the lights go down, you sit through several minutes of bad previews, then silence.. and this comes on: http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/starwars/opening.htm


----------



## Breakstone

(Tsunami returns from a long hiatus in Rehab. He has finally been "cured" of Story Hour addiction. He pats the Story Hour Patch placed on the skin of his arm and click's Dr. Midnight's Star Wars link."

  Woah...

(The Story Hour Patch shoots off of his arm.)

Can't wait for this one, Doc!


----------



## Horacio

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Got yer popcorn, eh? Well then, the lights go down, you sit through several minutes of bad previews, then silence.. and this comes on: http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/starwars/opening.htm *




_Popcorn fall from Horacio's open mouth._

Wow!


----------



## The Furious Puffin

**Competely Speechless**


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*WAAAH!*

Me wanna see it! but this stupid pc can't comply 

...ok, gotta buy ppcorn before i get home and see it from there 

Cheers and get it on!


----------



## Breakstone

You know, I was looking at the Star Wars movies, and the Star Wars Rulebook, and I began to ponder how, by the rules, Han Solo offed Greedo in one shot, and how, by the rules, Anakin is but a kid yet wins a Pod Race, and how, by the rules, none of the Jedi sense Senator Palpatine's eeeeeeevil intents.

So, I was thinking, and I thought of this:

Feng Shui Star Wars.

Do you think this would work, Doc?


----------



## dpdx

*Play already! Please...*

This has the makings of a good campaign. I can't wait to see it written up.

I've been at the WotC store twice, with my fingers on the Star Wars ruleset, when at the last minute, I got this nagging voice in my head saying, "my group will probably never want to play it." [We've played 3E for about a year, and we're finally resurrecting the original campaign.]

So, I'm probably as anxious as most to see the writeup of this system in action. My purchase and startup of a Star Wars campaign among my own group just about hinges on it.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Tickets, please!*

Pillars of Hercules, awed by the website and opening credit scene located therein, joins the crowd with excitement and anticipation.

Dr. M, I am in for this.

Dent and his droid look great, btw.  Nice character concept.

And Tsunami, Feng Shui Star Wars would be interesting...


----------



## Gospog

*Cool news!*

Hello all.

I just wanted to brag.  Thanks to a fortunate coincidence of georgraphy and timing, I will be in this Star Wars campaign!

Mrs. Gospog will be playing as well.

So look for Lexo Yust in Wrath of the Rebellion...and get excited!!!


----------



## d12

> Dent Darkstar will be played by Matt, a new player to the group.




Has Matt read the Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy?  If not, its a funny coincidence.  If so, its a clever, clever name.  Watch out for flying parties and Norse gods!


----------



## Dr Midnight

d12 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Has Matt read the Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy?  If not, its a funny coincidence.  If so, its a clever, clever name.  Watch out for flying parties and Norse gods! *




Uh... never read the Hitchhiker's Guide... explain?


----------



## Rune

You can't explain Douglas Adams.  You'll just have to read the "trilogy."


----------



## Gospog

Hmm, the Hitchiker's Guide books have a character named Arthur Dent.  

Is that it?


----------



## Breakstone

Say, Gospog, you played in Dr. Midnight's Six In the Barrel Feng Shui adventure, right?

Who'd you play as?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Gospog played Chef Tso, the Godzilla-suited jet skier of death.

He's apparently got lots of micro machines (star wars) and painted miniatures just DYING for me to use them in mass combat! I can't wait. This is going to be some kinda fun shizzy.


----------



## Gospog

Yessir!

I was Chef Tso in Six in the Chamber, and in Wrath of the Rebellion, I am the furious Lexo Yust.

Lexo's not going to wear a Godzilla suit, but he does wear a bear-skin rug.


----------



## d12

> Uh... never read the Hitchhiker's Guide... explain?




Well... Dent was the last name of the primary character and Darkstar (if I'm remembering correctly) was a very important place.


----------



## Jettok

This is Louis, AKA Jettok, AKA Jamison and now AKA Joran Lightbringer!

and all I have to say is



      -------   UTINNI    --------

Jawa Tech/wannabe jedi


----------



## fenzer

Jettok said:
			
		

> and all I have to say is
> 
> 
> 
> -------   UTINNI    --------
> 
> Jawa Tech/wannabe jedi [/B]




lol.  Love that.  Thanks Jettok


----------



## drnuncheon

*Re: Cool news!*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *Hello all.
> 
> I just wanted to brag.  Thanks to a fortunate coincidence of georgraphy and timing, I will be in this Star Wars campaign!
> 
> Mrs. Gospog will be playing as well.
> 
> So look for Lexo Yust in Wrath of the Rebellion...and get excited!!! *




drnuncheon crashes into the theater, leaping over seats, and dragging mrsnuncheon with him.  Dr. Midnight and the Gospogs?  This should be good...

J
...why did I move back to Pittsburgh again...?


----------



## Jettok

Update Folks. As it seems I didn't get to Doc M in time. The game has filled up with 6 people.  I'm still invited but if you every saw our tiny gaming room then you would see that 7 people just wouldn't fit. But I'll be waiting on the sidelines if anyone drops out. Next time I should check with the group before posting . Well maybe futher into the campaign you'll see a crazy Jawa tech who is trying to be a jedi but you'll just have to wait. Good luck Doc!


----------



## Breakstone

Sorry to hear that, Jettok...


----------



## Horacio

And when is the action beginning?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Character generation is today around 5. Woop.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Character generation went well today, with Tom & Jill finding themselves mixing quite nicely with Doug, Matt & Josh. Lots of like interests and geek conversation. 

The characters:

Drugas Krinbar- human ex-Storm Trooper
Woonwooken- Wookiee scoundrel
Dent Darkstar- Deep space pilot
Uschi Neff- human scout
Lexo Yust- human Force Adept
T'ek Nova- (pronounced tee-eck) human Jedi

The action starts on the 19th!


----------



## Gospog

We cannot wait!  Josh and Melissa were great hosts, and we're really looking forward to playing with this group!

In the meantime, Doc M, I was wondering if you were open to hearing the story of how Lexo Yust and Woonwookin met, prior to thier joining the rebellion?  I know we kind of discussed it, but I'd be happy to type it up and submit it for your approval.

Till then, I'll be sharpening my force pike and counting down the days till the 19th.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Here's a Gospog-written backstory covering how Woonwooken and Lexo got together. The concept for their relationship isn't really Han & Chewie, it's more like Tango & Cash. Think buddy movie... constantly bickering "friends" who find themselves bound into adventures together. 

l1: Woonwooken
Woonwooken's furry hands blurred as they moved the three shells around. Faster than the eye could follow, she palmed the small red ball from under one of the shells, distracting her mark with a Wookiee growl as she did so. The mark, a short, pale human, looked up at her in confusion.

"What? What do you want me to do? What's with the shells?"

Woonwooken growled again, this time with frustration. This would be a lot easier if she could find a mark that spoke Wookiee. Woonwooken indicated the three shells with a sweeping gesture. The mark was sure to get the hint. It would only be a matter of time before he was separated from his credits.

"Huh? Is this some kind of Wookiee game? It's kind of stupid."

"Wharaagh!" In a fit of Wookiee rage, Woonwooken flipped over the table, sending all three shells flying. The pale human fled for his life.

Eventually, Woonwooken calmed down, and stooped to recover her shells. It occured to her that not many people on Tatooine spoke Wookiee. If she wanted to make some credits, she needed to get off planet. And to get off planet, she would need a ship...

2: Lexo Yust
Lexo Yust adjusted his wide-brimmed hat, to better hide his features. It was too hot on Tatooine to wear the atmosphere mask that hid his face so well. His Ice Bear skin cloak was stashed in his backpack. He drummed his fingers impatiently as he waited for Gleetu, his Rodian contact, to return. 

Lexo hated Tatooine. It was too hot, for one thing. It also had an uncomfortably large Imperial presense. They seemed to be looking for something. Well, whatever they were looking for, he thanked the great bear spirit it wasn't him. As he lounged outside the cantina, he kept one eye on his ship, the Frostlight. He was here to get rid of it. But you couldn't just dump a ship and expect to not to leave a trail. Lexo was on the run. He had to erase all trace of where the Frostlight came from before he could safely abandon it. That's where beings like Gleetu came in. On Tatooine, a being could get anything done, if he had enough credits.

Movement by the Frostlight caught his eye, and his hand went to his force pike. What he saw made his jaw drop in disbelief. A seven foot tall Wookiee, with a ribbon in its hair, was sidling up to the hatch of his ship. As he watched, the Wookiee (he thought it was a female), produced several small metal rods and plastic cards from her gloves, and went to work on the lock.
Lexo was on his feet and approaching the Frostlight just as the hatch slid open and the Wookiee tossed a long black bag inside. 

"Hey!", yelled Lexo, "Get away from my ship!".

The Wookiee looked behind her in shock, the ribbon in it's hair bouncing up and down. She roared her defiance just as Lexo triggered the button to bring his force pike to life. Wookiee hearing picked up the dull whine of a vibro weapon, and Woonwooken's hand began to reach behind her.

Just then, an electronically amplified voice said "Hey, you there, stop!"
A squad of four stormtroopers was advancing towards the Frostlight. They had a shady looking Rodian in tow.

Lexo tried hard not to panic. His mind raced through quick calcualtions, trying to decide if it would be possible to talk his way out of this. Woonwooken tried hard not to panic...and failed. She reached back into the Frostlight, into her "little black bag".

Lexo shut off his force pike. He raised his hands in a sincere-looking shrug. "Is there a problem, sir?"

From behind Lexo, the sound of blaster fire rang out. The lead stormtrooper took a blaster bolt between the eyes, dropping him instantly. The trooper next to him received two blasts to the chest and was thrown to the ground in a heap. The wookiee was letting loose with a barrage of fire from a large bowcaster. 

Gleetu the Rodian ran for his life. Stormtroopers were one thing, crazy Wookiees were quite another! He disappeared behind a nearby building.
Lexo's head whipped around to see Woonwooken leveling her bowcaster for another shot. As the remaning stormtroopers raised their blaster rifles, his hunter's instincts took over. He triggered his force pike even as he brought it sweeping up to cut the nearest stormtrooper's gun in half. Woonwooken's bowcaster spoke again, and the fourth stormtrooper was blasted to the ground. Lexo spun his force pike over his head in an arc that connected with the seal between the fourth troopers helmet and breastplate. All four stormtroopers were down. 

Woonwooken grumbled to herself, barely audible. 

"Yeah", said Lexo "I hate Imperials too."

Woonwooken's head snapped up, staring hard at Lexo Yust. Could it be?
Woonwooken growled an interrogative at the young human.

"Yes, I do speak wookiee, but I'm more worried now that we just cut down four stormtroopers in broad daylight!"

Woonwooken wasn't listening. She grabbed Lexo, tucking him under her arm, and ran towards the opposite end of the spaceport. There were other ships.

3: Epilogue
A short time later, Lexo became Woonwooken's offical mouthpice. Attempting to get off of Tatooine, they tried to con a smuggler out of his ship. They failed (go figure), but the smuggler was a member of the Rebellion, and knew potential recruits when he saw them. This is how the unlikely duo came to find their roles as heroes within the Rebellion.
~by Gospog


----------



## Dr Midnight

Here's the party's only Jedi (sniffle, sob) backstory. Doug came up with the concept and I wrote this history along with all the smaller details. 

T'ek (pronounced TEE-eck) Nova's mother was killed in the Jedi purge shortly after he was born. His mother was Do'ul Hurno, a respected jedi who'd fallen in love with a Dantooinian cargo ship pilot. She left the life of a jedi behind her to become Do'ul Hurno Nova, wife and mother. This did not spare her when the Emperor scoured the universe for jedi to hunt and destroy. Shortly after her death, she appeared as an apparition before the infant T'ek and ingrained in him several directives in life. 

When he reached seven years of age, T'ek remembered something he didn't even know he'd known for years. He went to the family housekeeping droid and unscrewed its back panel. He removed several pieces and attached them to each other. He seemed to know just how they'd fit. When he was done, he pushed a small metal button and a four-foot beam of blue light emerged from one end. He'd found his mother's lightsaber. More to the point, he knew where to take it. He left home for Tatooine. 

Once there, he paid a local everything he had to take him to the outskirts. The local took him as far as he dared, and T'ek had to walk the rest of the way. He was surrounded by several frightening-looking humanoids with goggles and wrapped faces. They moved in to attack him, and in a panic he lit the lightsaber. They stopped in their tracks, then fled. T'ek was surprised to see that the sight of a lightsaber could inspire so much terror in his attackers. 

"Little one," a voice spoke from far behind him. "Where did you find such an odd weapon?" T'ek whirled to see a brown, robed figure walking towards him over the rise of a rocky hill. The boy clutched the lightsaber in fear and regarded this new intruder with wariness. 

"I'm looking for someone," T'ek said. "Don't come any closer."

The man raised a palm and waved it through the air. "Easy, my young friend. I'm not here to hurt you." T'ek felt waves of soft calmness wash over him, and he felt at peace. 

So it was that Ben Kenobi and T'ek Nova met. Kenobi had been contacted seven years earlier by Nova's mother, and had agreed to train the boy when he was old enough. For eight more years, T'ek trained in the way of the Force, in the desert, in secret. 

In his fifteenth year, T'ek learned that his father was under threats of suspension from the Imperial trade routes for delivering to and from known Rebellion sympathists. T'ek was needed back home. He asked "Master, is it right that I should leave my jedi training to go and work a simple job to help my father?"

Kenobi smiled and replied "T'ek, as a jedi, the best thing you can do is to help those in need. Never forget that."

Nova left for Dantooine. He worked as a hired hand on a moisture farm to help his father, who was experiencing harassment from the Imperials. For years the two suffered in poverty for the choices of T'ek's father. Eventually, the poor cargo pilot could barely get any work. He took to drinking heavily in the local cantina. One night, T'ek went to the cantina to bring his father home. He walked in to find his father facing five drunken louts who were about to attack him for being "sympathist scum".

T'ek leaped forward with his lightsaber. He deflected the blaster shots and disarmed the assailants, who fled. He put the saber away to see every eye in the cantina on him. In his anger, he'd neglected that the way of the jedi was now a secret art. Any of these scoundrels in the cantina could sell him to the Empire. His life- and his father's- could well have been over. 

Through his despair, he heard footsteps behind him and turned defensively to find a nondescript Bothan pilot. "You fight well with that thing," it said. "Are you supposed to?" Seeing the desperate look on Nova's face, he said "Easy, easy. I'm not going to turn you in. In fact, I'd like to offer you an opportunity. If the stories of your father's sympathies are true, and your use of that thing means what I think it means, then we may have a place for you..." he lowered his voice to a whisper. "...in the Rebel Alliance."

After eleven years in the Rebel Alliance, T'ek became a gifted and legendary Jedi Knight. He was saddened recently to learn of Master Kenobi's death, and presses on in his goals: to help the Rebellion as best he can, and to suppress in him the urge to avenge his mother's murder. 

The hardest lesson that T'ek has had to learn is that Jedi do not avenge.


----------



## Breakstone

woah...

I like the wookie with the ribbon


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio has finished the porcorn and the Coke, and concentrates in the film. It seems the Episode Four-and-one-half is even better than Episode Four..._


----------



## Velenne

I'm hooked.  Hey, this one's even got a spiffy trailer. ;D

Very good job on the graphics and the site, Doc.  I'm greatly looking forward to this one to get my Jedi fix.  My group, much to my dismay, doesn't like Sci Fi.  While I love fantasy, and I love our custom campaign world, I wanna play a Jedi JUST ONCE!  IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK!?

<goes back to his tiny padded room>


----------



## Dr Midnight

Here's another piece of prologue. This takes place halfway through Episode IV... you'll quickly figure out just when.

PROLOGUE II- 
T'ek Nova relaxed in one of the seats of the _Chandrila Surveyor_. Around him, his comrades caught their breath and put away their weapons. The ship roared as the planet Rodia fell away beneath them. Woonwooken bellowed with anger. Her ululating Wookiee tone spoke her thoughts clearly enough. "I don't know what that was," Lexo Yust replied between modulated wheezes. "Some kind of Nadruk swarm, or something. Is everyone all right?"

"Yeah, barely," Uschi said. "Last time I come to THIS stinking planet, Alliance orders or not." The mission had been to establish diplomatic ties with the Rodian high council... shot to hell by an Imperial ambush. They'd unleashed a seething cloud of Nadruk hive beetles (and heavy blaster fire) on the Rebellion diplomats. They'd only barely escaped to the _Surveyor_ by a cunning spur-of-the-moment plan, thanks to the ship's pilot Dent and his shipbound droid, R5-F6. 

T'ek was about to comment on the situation and what it meant for Rodian Rebels everywhere when something shuddered. He felt the Force warp slightly, tremble, then calm. A disturbance. He leaned back in his seat and let his mind unfold. He felt the Force flowing beneath his consciousness, like a vast river made of slowly-unspooling silk ribbon. He let himself sink into it, and began to meditate. 

T'ek.

The familiar voice in his mind found him, and he concentrated. To his mind's eye, a glowing, pale blue form took shape. He was confused to find his Jedi Master standing before him. He'd not seen him in years, and as far as T'ek knew, this meant...

It's good to speak to you, my pupil. I see you have grown strong in the Force. I have come to tell you two things. Firstly, I have died. 

The bluntness of the revelation filled T'ek with a wash of emotion. He calmed himself and eased his sorrow, then spoke back. 

Master. I am sorry to know this. How? 

I appreciate the sentiment, but do not be sorry. All living things die and join the Force, the smiling apparition said. I was struck down just moments ago by Darth Vader. 

Darth Vader... the Lord of the Sith? Right hand of the Emperor himself? Nova's mind reeled. How did his Master find himself up against Darth Vader? Surely they didn't find him on Tatooine...

Never mind the how and the why, my pupil. You will learn soon enough. The second thing I have to tell you involves a young man named Luke Skywalker. 

Skywalker? That name sounded familiar. 

He came to me recently. He is strong in the Force, T'ek, but he is young yet. 

Would you have me train him, Master?  

I would, but you yourself are still inexperienced, though you have become a great Jedi warrior. This Skywalker has tremendous potential. He will train under the last Jedi Master. 

You will send him to Yoda? 

Yes. Skywalker seeks knowledge. He wants to learn, and will learn well. He would greatly enjoy having you around to emulate, if not to learn the Jedi arts from. This is why I want you to hide yourself from him. 

Hide himself from Skywalker... a potentially powerful Jedi? Why, Master? Would he not benefit from having another Jedi to look up to? 

Looking up to you is all he would do. Skywalker is vulnerable right now- a child. If he came to follow you, he would never become the leader he needs to grow into. He will do great things... but only if he finds the way within himself. Yoda will teach, but not lead him. Yoda is too old to adventure. You, however, he would idolize. He doesn't need that. Skywalker will lead only if you keep your presence as a Jedi hidden from him. 

I... do not completely understand, my Master, but I will mask my talents from him.  

There are other dangerous secrets in the universe that must be kept from him. One, in particular... the apparition grimaced. ...Would ruin him.  

It is the will of the Force, Master, and I flow with it.  

Good. May the Force be with you, my padawan. With this the blue form vanished, and T'ek Nova awoke on the ship. He looked up to see Uschi and Drugas playing another of their quick-paced holograph games.

"Well hello there, sparkles," Drugas muttered gruffly. "Hope you enjoyed your nap. We've been in Hyperspace for over an hour now. We'll be back on Yavin before too long."

"Good," T'ek said. "Who's winning?"

"I'm winning, he's cheating," Uschi snarled. 

"Cheating. Please. You know, back in the dives I learned this game in, saying something like that would get you shot." The bounty hunter and ex-stormtrooper always argued with each other, but they worked well as a team. T'ek wandered away and stood at a bay window. He watched hyperspace move around them- a complex rippling pattern of parallel white lines on black.

He concentrated on the future, and found that it wasn't clear.


----------



## Jeremy

Velenne said:
			
		

> *I'm hooked.  Hey, this one's even got a spiffy trailer. ;D
> 
> Very good job on the graphics and the site, Doc.  I'm greatly looking forward to this one to get my Jedi fix.  My group, much to my dismay, doesn't like Sci Fi.  While I love fantasy, and I love our custom campaign world, I wanna play a Jedi JUST ONCE!  IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK!?
> 
> <goes back to his tiny padded room> *




<shushes Velenne>

Quiet!  I'm enjoying the movie...  Oh, and speak for yourself.  ;P


----------



## Breakstone

Nadruk Hive Beetles... cool...


----------



## Broccli_Head

So when does the game actually start, Doc?


----------



## Dr Midnight

The game starts at 5 pm (ET), May 19th.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio is amazed. The director has introducted another Jedi in the Ep. 4 timeline but he has done it well, he hasn't ruined continuity. He may be even better than Mr. George 'I like Gungans' Lucas... 

Horacio watches the film with growing interest..._


----------



## Dr Midnight

1.5 days to Episode II, 5 days to game day. I just ordered a Chessex 1/4" squares megamat. It'll be great for the big things I've got planned. I'm looking forward to laying this game out, finally... I've got ideas for the game, the characters, and especially the narrative that I think you guys will like. 

Just adapted T'ek Nova (the Jedi) to the new Revised rules. He has- believe it or not- five feats he has yet to select. The Jedi Guardian got a hell of a boost in game terms. Tons of bonus feats, deflect blasters as a class feature, etc. They sacrifice two defense points (at 8th level), but it's still quite beefy. I hope the other classes hold up as well.


----------



## Horacio

Wow! 
My revised edition should be arriving soon, and the Ep.II will arrive the 17th, so I'm happy


----------



## Gospog

Hey, Dr. M, what of the humble Force Adept?  I'm holding off on picking up the revised rules until after I've seen Ep II, for fear of spoilers.

But I've heard that the Force Adept gets a boost in the new rules as well.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Sorry Mr. 'Pog, I didn't really look through the Force Adept. I've got the revised book here at work, but I didn't bring the other book to compare the two Force Adept classes. I'm sure it's been heartily beefed, though... the Jedi classes got MAJOR beefing. 

Ep II, tonight, 12:01 am. I caved in and am going to the midnight show. BAMM!!!! We're having a "pre-game" Ep I viewing before we go (we being me and people from work, not the gamers).

I'm bringing my Yoda puppet and lightsaber.


----------



## Gospog

Speaking of caving in, we were only going to go to the Saturday night show, but we realized that we just could not wait that long, and will be going Thursday night! 

Yoda puppet?  I hope you're bringing it Sunday.  If you will, then I will bring the Darth Maul highlighter and the lightsaber pens.  

Deal?


----------



## Horacio

Lightsaber pens? I want one! I want one!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hey, howsabout a nice big yellow yield sign, DrMidnight?
SUUUURE!
It seems several things I'd planned for the campaign were also picked up by a Mr. Lucas, and used in his recent modestly budgeted art house film, Attack of the Clones. He thought up and used a few ideas for scenes and plot that I had been planning on. It's killing me. Arrgh! It's uncanny. Good ideas that I've gotta leave behind now, because it'd REALLY look like I took them from the movie. 

It's okay, I'll just rewrite some stuff in the next... uh... three days.

Poodoo.


----------



## JDragon

*Bummer*

Dr. M.

Sorry to hear that man,  that really sucks.  Wana tell us what you had planned since you won't be using it?

JDragon


----------



## Horacio

That Mr. Lucas stole some of your ideas? What a loser! Take him to the tribunals!


----------



## Breakstone

Hey, great minds think alike, right?

(Tsunami thinks about that statement)

...you're not planning on having any computer generated comic relief characters who are fond of stepping in feces, are you?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Uh..... NO, why would I stoop to that level?

(quickly scribbles out plans for Chumbawumba, cute, cuddly ewok with a drinking problem and hilarious penchant for stepping in poodoo)

It's game day! We start at 3. I've been cramming on the new rules for a while now, hastily amending my plans for the game to avoid the EpII copycat syndrome. Hopefully it'll work. I'm pretty nervous about the first fight scene, because I'm not starting with baby steps here. I'm pretty much jumping straight into the fray. 

Hopefully, I'll have some story up for you to read tonight.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio takes another Coke ans more popcorn for tonight film_


----------



## Dr Midnight

EXT. GALAXY - PLANET HOTH
CAMERA PANS DOWN FROM STARS TO REVEAL A BLUE-WHITE PLANET. THE CHANDRILA SURVEYOR, DENT DARKSTAR'S CORELLIAN YT-2400 CARGO STARSHIP, FLIES BEFORE CAMERA, SLOWLY GUIDING ITSELF THROUGH HOTH'S THIN STRATOSPHERE. 




INT. CHANDRILA SURVEYOR- COCKPIT
"Beautiful planet," Lexo Yust said from his seat in the cockpit.

At the controls, Dent Darkstar shook his head. "Isn't so beautiful when you get up close," he said. "I helped Skywalker scout this thing. It's just a fused mass of ice. Hostile… Real hostile."

"That's okay," Lexo said. "Ice doesn't bother me."

The ship coasted in over a layer of clouds. As they breached the atmosphere, they looked down over a vast land that resembled a world of opaque white crystal. The ship's comlink crackled. "Identify yourselves, this is Echo Base."

Dent leaned forward. "Echo Base, this is the Chandrila Surveyor. We're due for a meeting with Princess Leia."

A moment of radio silence, and the comlink answered him. "Roger Chandrila Surveyor, you're cleared to land at pad ME-12. It's about three kilometers north of the base. I'm sending you the coordinates now. A transport will be waiting for you."

"Thank you, Echo Base." Dent leaned back in his seat and guided his ship forward with a practiced hand. A patch of ice beneath the ship split and opened, revealing a large, rudimentary landing bay. A small skiff transport waited inside. 

Beside Dent, a large wookiee grumbled and groaned. Lexo spoke for her. "She wants to know why we're landing so far from the base." 

"Not a bad question," Dent replied through tight lips. The ship touched down lightly inside the bay… another perfect landing. The Surveyor's back hatch ramp lowered and the heroes walked outside. Lexo Yust, hunter of the ice bears of his native planet, stepped easily into the freezing air. Though he was well-accustomed to chill temperatures, he only wore an ice bear's pelt around his upper torso. He carried a force pike, and wore a breathing mask over his face. His muscles rippled as he walked. Behind him walked Uschi Neff, who was ice cold in her own right. She wore two heavy blasters on her hips, and her eyes coolly looked over the hangar bay. After her came Drugas Krinbar, a beast of a man wearing the same stormtrooper armor he'd worn on the day he left the Empire in a flurry of blasterfire. His posture said that no man- or whatever immense creature may live on this planet- would threaten him and live. Then came Woonwooken "the wooly", the immense wookiee scoundrel known far and wide for both her fierce cunning and her devotion to Lexo Yust. The two were inseparable allies. The ribbon tied in her hair shimmered in the dull Hoth sunlight. After Woonwooken walked a brown robed figure with a hood that shadowed his face. He reached up and pulled it back, revealing a bright set of blue eyes set in a contemplative face, crowned with blond hair. This was T'ek Nova- the last Jedi known to exist, at least to the Rebellion. Dent Darkstar walked last down the ramp to the ground. He was an ace pilot well known for his prowess behind the controls of… well, just about anything. A whistling tweet came from up the ramp. Darkstar turned and said "I don't know when I'll be back. Just run some diagnostics on the sub-light drive for a few hours… I didn't like the way they shuddered when we entered the atmosphere." The yellow and green Astromech droid at the top of the ramp chirped and buzzed in protest. Dent moved to the end of the ramp and pressed the button to close it. "I'll see about coming to get you soon, R5. Stay here."

A man from the transport stepped forward. He wore a padded Rebellion issue coat and a weathered look on his face. "Captain Darkstar?" he asked. "I'm General Rieekan. Glad to meet you."

"General," Dent said, shaking his hand. "May I ask why we've landed so far from Echo Base?"

"Well, that'll be better answered in the meeting you're here to attend," Rieekan replied. "Suffice to say that we're keeping your visit on low profile. Now, if you'll just come with me, you have an appointment to keep." They got into the transport and flew out over Hoth. A large landlocked glacier before them had barely noticeable hoses, conduits, and tubes running about its perimeter. The only thing that really seemed to be part of a Rebel base was the giant power generator- a device that resembled a large creature's metal skeleton, half-submerged in the snow. A flat, wide door in the iceberg opened, and they glided inside. 

Inside, it was really like every other Rebel base the group had ever seen. A vast hangar with ships of almost every conceivable make being pounded at by impatient pilots and repairmen. Droids puttered around stacks of ship engines and hyperdrives. Men in orange suits walked about, directing vessels into their spots. There was a feeling of hope, of small people banding together and doing something big.

The transport landed, and the heroes stepped out. Rieekan pointed towards a door at the far side of the hangar. "Your meeting is just through that door. Remember- keep a low profile while you're here." The group walked to the door and opened it. This room was lit by the sickly greenish light of a bacta tank. The tank sat against one wall. Inside it, a half naked man with a mop of blond hair was floating in the liquid. Various tubes and wires ran from the tank's perimeter to him. His eyelids fluttered. 

"Ahem." The polite noise distracted the group from the morbid sight. Two women in white thermal jackets were seated at the other end of the room. One they didn't recognize, but the other had dark eyes and the graceful manner of a diplomat. They all knew her- she'd rewarded them with medals of valor following their actions in the now-historic battle of Yavin. 

"Princess Leia," Dent said. "It's good to see you again."

MORE TO COME...


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

Heh, I like the cast of characters...

EDIT: By the way, two things, Doc:

1) I know you played the Lord of the Rings soundtrack while writing Knights of the Silver Quill. Are you playing the same soundtack when writing this story hour?

2) Have you seen any articles for Star Wars Galaxies? It's a MMORPG (massive multiplayer online roleplaying game) that's totally different from all others. Oh, man, does it look awesome. http://www.starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio doesn't understand why some people has to speak in the cinema, and turns to Tsunami_

Shhhhhhhh! I'm trying to watch the film!


----------



## Desdichado

What in the world?  Five pages before we have a single installment of the story hour?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Yeah... I'd like to say it's a Lucas maneuver, building hype among the masses, but really it was just that yesterday was the first day we were able to play.


----------



## Xaltar

hmm...The film has appeared to stopped.


/Goes to rough up the man working the ticket counter (Dekker Roughfoot Style!)


----------



## Breakstone

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio doesn't understand why some people has to speak in the cinema, and turns to Tsunami
> 
> Shhhhhhhh! I'm trying to watch the film!
> 
> *





_Tsunami coughs loudly and slurps his soda._

WHAT? ARE YOU TALKING TO ME? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE MOVIE. YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T TALK WHILE THE MOVIE IS PLAYING.



Ah, nuts, I spilled my Sour Patch Kids...


----------



## Dr Midnight

"It's good to see you as well, Captain Darkstar." She stood to greet them. "I apologize for our choice of a meeting room, but Echo Base is very small. This is the only room where a group can find some privacy. The man in the bacta tank is named Luke Skywalker. I'm afraid he spent the night outside. If not for the actions of one of our best men, we'd have lost him."

Drugas walked to the tank and looked in. "This is Skywalker- the guy who destroyed the Death Star?" His tone suggested disbelief. 

Dent spoke up. "Yes, that's him. He doesn't look like much, but he's got some real skills. I've seen him fly myself. We scouted this area together to establish a location for Echo Base. Skywalker's a good man."

T'ek Nova stepped closer to the tank. Skywalker… this was the man Ben Kenobi had told Nova to watch over. It was hard to believe that this frail-looking farm boy was capable of the great things Kenobi had suggested. Nova concentrated, and felt the Force flowing from Skywalker in palpable waves. Indeed, his strength in the Force was great. Nova wondered if he'd live long enough to achieve his potential. There was also something else... something elusive. 

Leia cleared her throat again to snap his attention back to that side of the room. "As our time is brief, I think we should get right down to it. Shall we? May I present Mon Mothma." The nondescript woman stood up and the heroes stared at her. Right here, the leader of the Rebellion. A Senior Senator from the Old Republic who'd helped forge the Rebel Alliance to defy Emperor Palpatine's despotic rule. She was legendary… and she was right here in the room. 

Dent Darkstar was first to regain his composure. "Mon Mothma," he said. "I bring tidings of goodwill from our mutual home, Chandrila."

"Thank you, Captain Darkstar," she replied regally. "May we begin? You've been assembled here today to undergo a very dangerous and top secret mission for the Rebel Alliance. You are to tell no one of what we are about to discuss… is this understood?" She waited for everyone's agreement before continuing. 

"The Empire has been weakened by our destruction of the Death Star, but as you can see, the war is far from over. We cannot seem to figure out where they're getting their resources, their men, their ships. We'd assumed that the Death Star was their base of operations, and that with no Death Star, there would soon be no Empire. We now know that there are other Imperial bases in the universe. Your job will be to find one in particular. 




"Over the course of several interrogations of Imperial prisoners, we've learned that a major Imperial encampment is located on a planet named Farlan-Eul. Farlan-Eul is unlisted on every system chart we've referenced. In its earlier days, the Empire took pains to have entire planets wiped from Star Charts of the far rim worlds. By the time the Rebellion started in earnest, many planets' locations were erased from recorded knowledge to everyone except high-ranking Empire officials. The prisoners we've interrogated seem unnaturally strong in their will to not betray the base, so they can't be made to tell us of its location. 

"Your mission will be to discover the location of Farlan-Eul, and then infiltrate its base. Finding its location will not be easy- you'll either need to interrogate a high-ranking Imperial officer or see what you can find in a sleazy cantina somewhere. If you have a suggestion, I'd like to hear it. 

"Once you've found Farlan-Eul, find a way inside and download the station's structural plans to R5-F6, then bring the plans back to us. Are there any questions?

"What do we believe the base is a training center for, exactly?" Lexo asked. 

"We believe that Farlan-Eul is used to train stormtroopers, TIE pilots, starship pilots… almost any large-scale personnel force the Empire needs has a training division on the planet… if our information is correct."

"Wait a minute," Lexo said. "If they train Stormtroopers there, can't we just ask Drugas where he was trained? Drugas, you were probably trained there, weren't you?"

Drugas shifted uncomfortably. "Yeah, I vaguely remember some time on a planet named Farlan-Eul." 

Mon Mothma sighed and said "You're welcome to ask him, but I'll bet you won't have any more luck than we did with our prisoners."

"So, where is it?" Uschi asked Krinbar.

The ex-stormtrooper spoke quickly. "I don't want to remember the location of Farlan-Eul," he said. He then recoiled in surprise- he hadn't WANTED to say that! What had just happened? "What the…"

Mon Mothma paced before the group. "This is exactly the answer we pulled from countless stormtrooper and TIE fighter prisoners. None seem able to say any more. Mind probes, truth serum… nothing works. This is while you'll need to find your own way to the base."

Lexo turned to the others. "I know of some ins at the recently Imperially established planet of Tatooine. With some careful work, we may be able to tap into their holonet and discern the location of Farlan-Eul that way."

Drugas said "Sounds good. When do we leave?" 

"We need to refuel, but we can be off right away."

Mon Mothma spoke up. "I'm afraid that's something I've been meaning to tell you. Your ship is the only one to enter or leave Echo Base today. General Rieekan has halted all in and outbound flights. We have too many reports of probe droids in the area. Skywalker here actually thought he saw a 'meteorite' land yesterday while on patrol. It's too risky. We'll be laying low until tomorrow afternoon, when we expect to have the shields up around the base. Until then, try to keep warm. Good day."

Dent got up and hopped back on the transport to the Surveyor. He knew R5-F6 couldn't stand to be left alone for an entire night. 

T'ek Nova stood before Luke's bacta tank, thinking. Lexo walked up beside him and spoke quietly. "Do you feel that?"

"Yes... I feel the presence of several of us who are sensitive to the Force." 

Lexo bit his lip and decided against arguing over this "Force" nonsense anymore. Lexo knew only that the ice bear spirits of his native world spoke to him, guiding him in unnatural manners. It was enough that he couldn't explain how someone who'd never slain an ice bear could know their secrets, but that T'ek insisted on refering to Lexo as "Force-sensitive" really irritated him. He let it go. He said "I felt four people in the room. Luke Skywalker, you, me, and Princess Leia... though her bond with the bear spirits is not strong yet. There was one more, nearby."

"Just outside the room, in the hangar, I believe."

"Shall we investigate?"

"Oh, absolutely."

The two walked outside and immediately were drawn to a large relic- an antique Republic-style cruiser. It had red markings and swooping, flowing lines. Beautiful. "Whoever it is, he's in the ship," T'ek said. 

The crew on the ship were weary from fussing over circuitwork for the last several hours. The damn cooling tanks were acting up again. Was it like this for all the old Republic ships? A knock at the front ramp brought the captain to his feet. With a sigh, he opened the door. There stood a man wearing an oxygen mask, and- oddly- a white fur covering his upper torso. 

"Hello!" Lexo said. "I've noticed you guys toiling away for hours, here, and I was heading off to the cafeteria to pick up some Jawa Juice. Would you boys care to come along?"

For some reason, the idea of a tall, refreshing cup of Jawa Juice sounded like just the thing. Odd... he wasn't thirsty. "Yes, I believe that would be terrific. Break time, crew." The relieved crew of five followed the captain and Lexo back to the cafeteria. 

When they were gone, T'ek crept around the corner. He didn't detect the Force from any of those men... the presence was still aboard the ship. He walked silently up the ramp, stretching out with his feelings. The corridor aboard the ship turned ninety degrees left... and he felt the Force pulsing to his right. He saw the outlines of an access hatch behind some stacked provisions crates. He lifted his hands, palms out, and spread them through the air. The crates followed his hands, and moved away from the hatch. The access hatch hadn't been opened in years, by the look of it. He unhinged the hatch with a single flick of a lever and opened it. Inside, wires hung before the opening. The hatch ran deep. He pushed the wires aside and stepped into the darkness. Here, dull red sensor lights lit the blackness with a muddy crimson cast. As his eyes adapted to the light, he looked about. A large dark oblong shape stood against one wall. T'ek stepped closer to it, straining to make out its shape. It was perfectly rectangular, about two meters tall and one wide. The only other notable feature was the pair of hands jutting from its mass. They seemed to be made of the same blackish metal as the block itself. 




T'ek stood looking at it in wonder for a moment, then calmed himself. He stepped to its side and found a small panel with small buttons. He studied the buttons for a moment, then pressed one. The entire block glowed hot red for a second, then white. Its light filled the small sensor access room. T'ek covered his eyes. He heard a rustled thump and looked to the ground. Lying there was a man. He wore robes not unlike T'ek's... but his were refined. His clothes were properly fitted to his stature, and he wore them elegantly. 

_Clink!_

Beside the man fell a long cylindrical tube. It had a red button in its center. T'ek gasped silently. It was a lightsaber. 

MORE TO COME...


----------



## Horacio

_A Jedi frozen in carbonite... and he has freed him. But, what if he is not a Jedi but a Sith or a Dark Side follower?. Horacio is so interested in the film that ignores the Coke that Tsunami  has spilled over him._


----------



## Dr Midnight

T'ek picked the lightsaber up and examined it. It was long and sleek. It had swooping curves and a design sense that seemed to suggest it was as much a product of aesthetic drive as a Jedi weapon. T'ek's own saber was blunt, blocky, and serviceable. This was a piece of art. On turning it over, he was surprised to find that both ends had emitter matrices. It had... two blades? Master Kenobi had never even suggested that such a thing was attempted. 

He looked down at the form on the ground. He could detect no emanations of malice. The Dark Side did not seem to be with this one... but the Dark Side is hard to see. 

T'ek tucked the lightsaber into his robes and picked the unconscious Jedi up. He carried him outside and straight to the med room. Mon Mothma was still there, speaking at leisure with the Princess. Mothma looked up as T'ek placed the Jedi on an examination table and her eyes widened. "What's this?" she asked, startled. 

"You tell me. I found him on your ship."

He told her of what had happened and showed her the lightsaber. She seemed even more astonished than T'ek was, and Leia the most astonished of all. The only likely reasoning they could find was that this young man had been frozen in carbonite- a deadly practice used in only dire situations- and stowed aboard the ship. Why and for how long were impossible to know, but the only good guess was that he'd had himself frozen and hidden on the ship to avoid the Jedi purge- a horrible time decades ago when Jedi were hunted almost to extinction. To T'ek's knowledge, only he and Master Yoda were left. Skywalker would become a Jedi, and Master Kenobi had died only recently. There must be more hiding in the universe, of course, but T'ek never expected to meet one quite by accid-

"Ungh." 

The Jedi was stirring. Mon Mothma and Leia stepped back. T'ek prepared himself for the worst. 

The Jedi's eyes fluttered open, and he sat upright with lightning speed. "Muldak! Mul... WHERE ARE YOU, I CAN'T SEE..." 

T'ek put his hand on the man's shoulder and eased his emotions using the Force. "Easy, friend. You've been frozen in time for a great while." The Jedi's blind eyes darted about. He knew fear, T'ek could see, but wasn't letting it control him. He was well-disciplined in the Jedi arts. "You're among friends. The best thing you can do right now is to relax, and tell us your story."

The Jedi turned his head toward T'ek. "First, tell me- do you know of Muldak Li'bar? Where he is, if you've heard of him?"

T'ek looked up to Mothma and Leia. They didn't recognize the name any more than he did. "No, I'm afraid I don't know where this Li'bar could be."

The Jedi sighed and lay his head wearily on the table. "My name is Zybor-Jae. I am a Jedi Master. I trained under Master Windu, and Muldak Li'bar was my padawan- that's a kind of student- when I became strong enough in the Force to become a teacher. When the Emperor began ordering Jedi hunted down and killed, I was given one small mission of many. Mine was to hide a portion of the Jedi archives. I did so, and fled with my student to a mining colony in the outer rim. When the Jedi hunters got too close, we agreed to freeze ourselves in carbonite. If all the Jedi were slain, we would be found years later and unfrozen so that we could pass our knowledge on. I'm guessing we've been separated since. Are we- am I the last Jedi? Has... ...no." His eyes were wide with relief. "You are one." 

T'ek said "Yes. We're not wiped out- not yet. My name is T'ek Nova. I remain. You remain. Master Yoda remains. There is another, trained by my old master, Ben Kenobi... But apart from us four, I don't know of any Jedi in the universe." T'ek and Mothma then spent several painful minutes recounting the events of the last decades, leading up to the Rebellion and the destruction of the Death Star. To his credit, Jae didn't let his grief at Master Windu's death overtake him. They left him to recuperate in the med room. Zybor-Jae had had a horrible day, and he slept like the dead.

INT. HOTH - REBEL BASE - COMMAND CENTER 
Rieekan looks up grimly from a console screen. He calls over to Leia and Han.

RIEEKAN
Princess... we have a visitor.

The group hurries over to Rieekan.

RIEEKAN
We've picked up something outside 
the base in zone twelve, moving 
east.

SENIOR CONTROLLER
It's metal.

LEIA
Then it couldn't be one of those 
creatures that attacked Luke.

HAN
It could be a speeder, one of ours.

SENIOR CONTROLLER
No. Wait - there's something very 
weak coming through.

Threepio steps up to the control panel and listens intently to the strange signal.

THREEPIO
Sir, I am fluent in six million 
forms of communication. This signal 
is not used by the Alliance. It 
could be an Imperial code.

The transmission ends in static.

HAN
It isn't friendly, whatever it is. 
Come on, Chewie, let's check it out.


Several patrol teams were sent out into the wastes around Echo Base. Han Solo and Chewbacca were sent North. Lexo Yust and Woonwooken were sent South. 

Midway through their patrol, Lexo sighed with weariness. The cold here really did seem to sap the spirit. He was then thwocked in the head by something soft and freezing. He shook his head clean and looked up to see Woonwooken brushing snow off her paws, snuffling with amusement. He scooped up a ball of snow and sculpted it. It lifted off his open palm and flew through the air to smack Woonwooken in the face. She fell off her Tauntaun. 

The two friends then launched into a furious snowball fight. They laughed so hard and fought so long that they didn't notice the black speck moving across the horizon behind them. In the end, they rode back to Echo Base with nothing to report. Han and Chewie, though, were much luckier. 

EXT. SPACE - IMPERIAL FLEET 
Darth Vader's Star Destroyer, larger and more awesome than the five 
Imperial Star Destroyers that surround it, sits in the vastness of 
space. The six huge ships are surrounded by a convoy of smaller 
spacecraft. TIE fighters dart to and fro.

INT. DARTH VADER'S STAR DESTROYER - BRIDGE - MAIN CONTROL DECK

Controllers working the vast complex of electronic controls hear 
ominous approaching footsteps and look up from their controls. The 
squat, evil-looking Admiral Ozzel and the young, powerfully built 
General Veers, who have been conferring near the front, also feel the 
approaching presence and turn toward it. Darth Vader, Lord of the 
Sith, enters like a chill wind. As Vader moves across the wide bridge, 
Captain Piett hurries up to Ozzel.

PIETT
Admiral.

OZZEL
Yes, Captain

PIETT
I think we've got something, sir. 
The report is only a fragment from 
a probe droid in the Hoth system, 
but it's the best lead we've had.

OZZEL
(irritated) 
We have thousands of probe droids 
searching the galaxy. I want proof, 
not leads!

PIETT
The visuals indicate life readings.

OZZEL
It could mean anything. If we 
followed every lead...

PIETT
But, sir, the Hoth system is supposed 
to be devoid of human forms.

Vader moves to a large screen showing an image of the Rebel snow base. Rebel speeders can be seen approaching the base in the distance.

VADER
You found something?

PIETT
Yes, my lord.

VADER
(studying the image 
on the console screen) 
That's it. The Rebels are there.

OZZEL
My lord, there are so many uncharted 
settlements. It could be smugglers, 
it could be...

VADER
That is the system. And I'm sure 
Skywalker is with them. Set your 
course for the Hoth system. General 
Veers, prepare your men.


----------



## Dr Midnight

dammit, lost Lela's post about "loving it" and almost screaming when Vader came up. I referenced that many times to give my ego a fix. It's gone forever now... sniffle. 

I've reposted the last available chapter (see above) again. I hope the boards will sit still for a while.

The next chunk should be up sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio has a bizarre sensing of déjà vu..._


----------



## Breakstone

...woah...

These boards are crazy...


----------



## Lela

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




The best part was that I was in the middle of the computer lab on campus.  Now, that would have been embarrassing!

It is amazing.  The colors, the pics, the movie clips.  I really do almost feal like I'm watching something in a theater.  I think what really brought the mood in was the intro movie you have up on your website.  To think that I almost didn't go there!

I can't wait to see what happens next.

Now, someone asked if the other players get to know what's going on in the blue text or if it's strictly a Story Hour thing (which they read anyway).  Don't know if you answered before the boards went nuts (again) but I'd still like to hear it.

I can't wait to find out how the combat sequence goes.  You said you were jumping right in, right?  I'm betting space battle, considering where you're currently at.  That's assuming you have the battle on (or around) this planet.  Otherwise, all bets are off.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Lexo and Woonwooken returned to base to find every able-bodied Rebel running about. The entire base was abuzz with activity. "What's happened?" Lexo asked a passing cargo porter. 

"Captain Solo destroyed a probe droid. Imperial. We're expecting company real soon- it's time to abandon base. We're loading the transports up to escape." The young man dashed off on his business, leaving Lexo shaken. 

Lexo ran to find the others. He came across a white-faced Dent Darkstar, emerging from the control room. Darkstar looked at Yust and said "A fleet of Star Destroyers just came out of hyperspace. We've managed to get the shield up, so they'll have to attack by ground, but it's only a matter of time." Woonwooken growled her feelings on the matter. Lexo agreed with a nervous smile- Imperials were on their way. Finally, a fight.

T'ek raced through the hangar and punched the door to open the med room. He found Zybor-Jae in his bed, looking much better than he had the day before. T'ek said "How are you feeling?"

"Fine. I can see again. My legs are a little weak, but it'll pass. What's happening? I'm sensing a disturbance."

"The Imperials are attacking. They'll reach us here by ground within an hour, we think." T'ek reached inside his robe and took out Zybor's lightsaber. He handed it to the Jedi. "Take this- you'll be better off with it, I think."

Zybor-Jae took it and smiled. "So YOU had it. Thanks." He got up and put his boots on. They walked back out into the hangar, where Princess Leia was addressing the Rebels. 

She spoke quickly and commandingly. Her life as a politician and diplomat had given her the gift of effective speechmaking. "All troop carriers will assemble at the north entrance. The heavy transport ships will leave as soon as they're loaded. Only two fighter escorts per ship. The energy shield can only be opened for a short time, so you'll have to stay very close to your transports."

"Two fighters against a Star Destroyer?!" a nearby pilot exclaimed. 

"The ion cannon will fire several shots to make sure that any enemy ships will be out of your flight path. When you've gotten past the energy shield, proceed directly to the rendezvous point. Understood?" The Rebels barked their affirmatives and broke up, scattering across the base. Leia stepped towards Dent and said "Captain, I understand you have a mission to leave for, and you may leave when you're ready. However, I would ask you and your group to stay. We need people to help load the transports- and we need people to fight."

"We'll stick around, your highness," Dent replied. She nodded and rushed off. Dent turned to see his group, plus Zybor-Jae, standing expectantly. They'd decided to join the Rebel troops in the ice trenches outside the base. Dent announced that he was going to apply his skills elsewhere. He broke off from the group and ran to one end of the hangar, while Lexo, Woonwooken, Zybor-Jae, Drugas, and Uschi went outside. T'ek stood still, thinking. He looked down to see R5-F6 standing nearby. 

"The ship is still in the remote hangar, isn't it, R5?" he asked. The little droid bleeped its answer. T'ek knew that without the Chandrila Surveyor nearby, they couldn't make a hasty escape as they would almost certainly need to. The Surveyor was to the North. The Imperials were attacking from the North. He looked around. There was very little time, and none of his friends were nearby. He made up his mind to act. "C'mon," he shouted to the little droid as he began running towards one of the craft in the hangar. 

Dent Darkstar reached the small group of Snowspeeders, where Rebel pilots in orange suits were making the final preparations before flight. 

Dent approached one and said "Need an extra pilot?"

The pilot looked up with an annoyed glance. "Not unless… hey, you're Dent Darkstar, aren't you?"

"Yes, I am."

"Word has it you're one of the best pilots in the Rebellion. We could sure use you… Know how to fly one of these things?" 

"Absolutely."

The pilot grinned and tossed Dent a helmet. It had an orange visor and red Rebel insignia on the side. "Welcome to Rogue Squadron."

Meanwhile, out in the trenches, a shadow passed over the Rebel troops. A small repulsorlift transport was flying quickly away, over the field to the North. A troop looked at it and yelled "What the hell do they think they're doing? Someone's taking the snow skiff out to the North- straight towards the Imperials! That thing has no defensive capabilities!" Woonwooken, nearby, raised a pair of electrobinoculars to her keen eyes. She saw T'ek Nova through the small vehicle's windows, piloting the craft. Woonwooken gronked the message to Lexo: Nova's trying to reach the Surveyor. Another nearby troop said "Don't they know the Imperials have already landed?"

Lexo looked at him. "They did?!" 

"Yeah- about three minutes ago. They'll be in range soon!"

T'ek was in deeper trouble than he knew. Lexo rallied his companions and told them the news. The verdict was simple- either go help T'ek, or lose him. He was a Jedi, and strong in the Force, but he could never defeat an invasion battalion. They ran back into the hangar and looked around. 

"There- that's what we need," Uschi said. She pointed towards a small group of docked repulsorlift tandem Zip speeders. Three of them. They had two seats- one in the front for the driver with a light blaster mount. The rear seat was a revolving turret equipped with a powerful laser cannon. They ran towards them. 

A passing Rebel said "You're not going out in those, are you?" They nodded- yes, they were. "I wouldn't recommend it- they're fast, they're powerful, but we haven't had time to modify them for Hoth conditions yet. They'll freeze up on you in a couple of minutes."

"Thanks for the advice, but this is an emergency," Drugas said, hopping on one and firing it up. 

Far out in the field, T'ek was trying to push the antiquated transport craft as far as it could go. It wasn't built for speed. It wasn't built for much, apparently… T'ek looked down at the droid by his side. "R5, see if you can't reroute some power to the engines." R5 turned plugged into the skiff's systems and whistled when it made the appropriate connection. The vehicle surged forward with a refreshed speed. T'ek smiled and looked back up to the North. His eyes widened and his knuckles went white on the control grips. They were speeding straight towards a group of immense Imperial walkers- beastlike four and two-legged metal battleships. R5 gave a digital scream when he saw them "Hang on, R5," T'ek said as he keyed the control buttons. "We're going to go straight through them."

MORE TO COME...


----------



## dpdx

*Woohah!*

My friends and I just shotgunned Episodes 4, 5 and 6 tonight, half to prepare for Ep 2. So with Hoth and the beginning of Ep 5 fresh in my mind, I'm ready for a good Star Wars adventure.

And I have to commend Dr. Midnight on an excellent job already, threading his campaign seamlessly into the world of the Rebellion as it was during Episode 5. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio is in awe! What a movie!_


----------



## fenzer

Doc, I am LOVING this!


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

Woo-hoo!!!

Excellent, keep it coming.


----------



## myrdden

Keep it up Dr. Midnight.  I am really liking the story so far.  It's making me think of posting the Star Wars campaign I'm currently finishing up.

I relly like the use of the images.  It's something I tried with my players but with little success.  Hmmm...maybe I should revisit that...

Myrdden


----------



## Dr Midnight

T'ek aimed the hurtling snowskiff straight for the foremost AT-AT. The walkers began to fire on him. Laser fire planted exploding blooms of ice and snow all around the skiff. The AT-AT in front of them fired downward, and the blast struck home. Fire and smoke erupted from the engine's panel, and the craft wobbled. The control panel's lights flickered, then went out. T'ek shouted "R5, try to-" before the useless skiff landed on the ice, skidding towards the AT-AT. It stopped a mere thirty meters from the Imperial monstrosity's enormous metal feet. 

"Get out!" T'ek hit the door release button. It didn't budge for one dreadful moment, and then the skiff's hatch door opened. The booming of the AT-AT's feet was getting nearer. T'ek had a horrible second in which he looked up through the skiff's viewshield and saw the AT-AT looming over them, "looking" down as it walked. It then quickly tilted its head up and fired. 

T'ek called upon the Force and used it to speed his way from the doomed skiff. Time melted around him in an ice-blue swirl that stretched to a zooming blur as he ran from the skiff, almost faster than the eye could see. R5-F6, behind Nova, did his best to roll out over the exit ramp onto the snow crust. R5 had barely made it out when the AT-AT crushed the skiff. It exploded, rocking R5 forward on his front wheel. He teetered, landed on his back wheels again, and twittered away. T'ek and an Astromech droid were now on foot, alone, against a marching army of machines. 





The high-pitched whining of repulsorlift engines came across the ice field. Three small speeders were drawing in on the battle. T'ek heard a familiar war cry, and saw that they were his companions. Lexo and Woonwooken darted in on their snowbike. Uschi and Zybor were on theirs, and Drugas was on his. The small metal craft shot over the snow at incredible speeds. Their blaster cannons blazed with red fire. 

Lexo and Woonwooken rushed straight towards an AT-ST, dodging its attacks. As they reached it, They leapt up off the snowbike, leaving it to weave across the field and explode against an AT-ST almost half a kilometer away. Lexo hung from the ST's pumping blaster cannons- he hadn't quite gotten the grip he'd hoped for. Woonwooken scuttled up the metal hull, putting her inborn wookiee climbing ability to good use. Lexo flipped up and onto his feet. He jabbed his force pike into the "eye" of the AT-ST, hitting nothing. He heard a shout of alarm from within. Woonwooken raised herself up to see inside, where she looked upon two terrified Imperial pilots. She leveled her tricaster and shot one of them. The man screamed and tumbled, smoking, to the floor of the cockpit. 

Uschi and Zybor-Jae were headed in a different direction. Zybor pointed to an AT-ST and shouted "Bring me in close to that thing." 

Uschi, piloting the snowbike, yelled back "How close?'

Zybor pulled out his lightsaber. "As close as possible."

Uschi pulled to the right side of the AT-ST in front of them and turned the wheel hard left. The snowbike began to turn evenly in a U-turn all the way around the walking terror. Her piloting was good: they were very close indeed. Zybor's lightsaber lit up - shvrrmmm- a bright green pair of blades shot from both ends. As they passed the first leg, he swung it over his head and through the leg. VSKASH!! Sparks showered them as the snowbike turned. The saber buzzed through the air, making two more cuts (VSHHKK!! KVASHK!!), both in the other leg. They drove away from the AT-ST as one of its legs separated completely at the cut seam. The useless shortened limb kicked at the air for a moment before the other leg became detached and the vehicle crashed to the snow. An AT-AT began firing on Uschi and Zybor, seeing them now as a viable threat. Zybor spun his lightsaber in front of him in a furious pinwheeling arc, deflecting each blaster shot with practiced calm. 




A roar in the skies: Rogue Squadron had arrived. Some of the AT-ATs took their attention off of the smaller prey on the ground and attempted to swat the wing of snowspeeders out of the air with their lasers. The snowspeeders returned fire until they realized that their blasters weren't doing much good. "Rogue Group, use your harpoons and tow cables. Go for the legs. It might be our only chance of stopping them." 

Dent Darkstar broke off from the wing and swept down to the AT-AT that had destroyed the skiff. It was the foremost walker in the battalion. A plan formed in his head, and he fired his tow cable. It clunked perfectly against the leg, and Dent began to circle it, trailing the black cable in a twirling, tightening noose. He clicked on his personal comlink. "R5, is that you I see down there?" A static tweeting noise answered him. "Good- when the AT-AT in front falls, I want you to get everyone behind it. That'll give you some cover against the fire of the others, and it'll give me enough time to do something." Just then, he released the tow line and sped away from the AT-AT. Its legs were bound tightly together, and it tilted slowly to the ground. It smashed into the snow below, its head bent up and its body leaning forward.

Woonwooken and Lexo jumped clear of the falling AT-ST they were hanging onto- T'ek had cut one of its legs from under it with his lightsaber. As Lexo rolled to his feet, he saw R5's nodes flashing red, heard his trilling bleeps. "What?" R5 turned away and began to roll as fast as he could for the downed AT-AT. Lexo yelled to the others. "Hey, I'm pretty sure R5 has a plan- he wants us to follow him!" Dent's snowspeeder cut through the air above, headed straight away to the north. Lexo picked Woonwooken up (quite a feat, considering her size) and burst into a lightning fast run for the AT-AT. T'ek followed. Uschi and Zybor turned towards it and drove as fast as the snowbike could go, while Zybor deflected blaster fire from the oncoming walkers. 

Drugas drove hard for the AT-AT. He weaved amidst the explosions of laser and snow that peppered his path. He didn't have a Jedi to protect him, and he didn't have a man on the turret behind him. He simply drove and dodged. "Hey, Uschi," he laughed into his helmet's comlink. "Next time, I get to ride with the J… AHHHH!!!!" His snowbike was hit with a laser cannon's heavy red bolt. He had time enough to scream before the bike exploded. Uschi looked back to see the fire and pieces fly, with the walker army rising behind it, blasting in their direction. 

"Drugas- No!" The hardened bounty hunter allowed herself only a moment to dwell on her grief before snapping back to the matter at hand. She swung the bike around the AT-AT and jumped off with Zybor as it slowed to a stop. "Drugas is gone," she told the others. They hunkered against the side of the AT-AT with blasters drawn as they heard the walkers approaching from the other side. 

Woonwooken roared with wookiee grief and loaded her tricaster. "What was the plan, exactly, R5?" asked a flustered Lexo. The droid took a moment to communicate with Dent, and whistled. A shadow fell over them all. They turned, ready to fight the AT-AT that had surely walked up past their defensive shield- and saw the Chandrila Surveyor. The colossal ship lowered to the ground with its access ramp down. Blaster and laser shots ricocheted off the Surveyor's shields as the group jumped onto the ramp. Lexo floated R5 aboard using the Force. R5 screamed in terror as he flew through the air. T'ek jumped on, then Zybor, who'd been ready to deflect shots from the attackers. The ramp closed and the AT-ATs continued to fire on the Surveyor as it flew up into the sky. 

They joined one of Echo Base's fleeing transports with its two fighters. The Chandrila Surveyor burst through the momentarily disabled shield, and and made the jump into hyperspace.

Uschi collapsed into her seat in the Surveyor's crew lounge. Woonwooken sat down nearby. They looked at each other and felt the loss for their friend. "Don't feel bad, Woonie," Uschi said. "He was a soldier. He knew the risks." The wookiee grumbled, the message being that she didn't really care if he knew the risks. He'd spent a long time with them, on quite a few adventures. He was now dead, and would be mourned. Uschi kept silent- she hadn't really believed in what she'd said either. 

They flew through hyperspace towards Tatooine.

NEXT TIME: DANGER IN THE DUNE SEA


----------



## Breakstone

Sweet... Holy Mulligan!

Woah!

Did Drugas really die, doc?

I love the green double-edged lightsaber-wielding Jedi deflecting AT-AT Walker bolts.

Woah...


----------



## Lela

Woah!  Is that really possible?  Those bolts are quite hefty.  Could you let us know the Star Wars rules on blaster (heavy cannon) deflection?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Drugas really died... but the story behind that is that Drugas' player (Josh) changed his mind about what he wanted to play after seeing Ep II. Having written the backstory, I didn't want to just change the continuity, as I want the reader having an uninterrupted flow of events and facts.  I kept Drugas around just long enough to die. 

Lela, the revised SW core book says nothing about only deflecting personal scale blasts. I know the old book had a rule about it. The players won't be deflecting ship-scale weapons, but vehicle-sized weapons I have no problem with. I wish they'd given SOME kind of guideline as to what you can and can't deflect...


----------



## Horacio

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Drugas really died... but the story behind that is that Drugas' player (Josh) changed his mind about what he wanted to play after seeing Ep II. Having written the backstory, I didn't want to just change the continuity, as I want the reader having an uninterrupted flow of events and facts.  I kept Drugas around just long enough to die.
> *




So now he plays the new Jedi, doesn't he?


----------



## Lela

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So now he plays the new Jedi, doesn't he? *




I had a feeling someone would take over this character.  I can't wait to find out more about him.  Now that he's a PC (I hope) we should get some info (fingers crossed).


----------



## Chairman_Kaga

That opening crawl was tres nifty!  I am about ready to start up a SWd20 game myself.  Hey Dr. M, any way you could post a link to where you got that crawl from?

I and my players would be most appreciative!


----------



## Dr Midnight

which crawl, the static jpeg one or the animated one? I made both, one in photoshop and one in Flash. 

Lela, Zybor-Jae is indeed a PC now. He'll be good for the story, as T'ek's player keeps threatening to use Force Lightning on everyone.


----------



## Chairman_Kaga

The animated one...you made them huh?  Impressive...most impressive...


----------



## Breakstone

100th post!

Woo!


----------



## Dust

*Good stuff!*

Just thought I'd give you some positive feedback, and tell you that I'm really enjoying the story.  In fact, I, ah, don't suppose you're looking for another player sometime in the next few months?


----------



## Krellic

I've yet to see Attack of the Clones and I must admit I'd shied away from SWD20 but this storyline is:

a)  Making me look forward even more to AOtC

b) Making me think about running SWD20 - as if I had the time!

Can't help but think that double-bladed light-sabres are still more of a Sith thing.  Time to worry about the new Jedi.  Doubt you'd ever see Yoda needing the other end of his light-sabre!


----------



## Rel

Doc, I haven't had much time lately to read or post in any of the Story Hour threads I try and keep up with.  But this one caught my attention and I must say that it is awesome.  I love your parallel story line to ESB and I love the artwork you include in your posts.

I have a birthday coming up in a few days and now I think that SW-d20 is going to be a must-have.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## T'Ek

Doc if i read another post about me using force lighting i will be forced to force lighting you and the party......it's just a matter of time before the dark side takes over..hahahaha


----------



## Dr Midnight

Force lighting? What is that? 

A camera technique? 
Force-activated lightbulbs?
Kinda like moonlighting, but with more pressure applied?


----------



## Lela

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Force lighting? What is that?
> 
> A camera technique?
> Force-activated lightbulbs?
> Kinda like moonlighting, but with more pressure applied? *




Think of it as a small ranged weapon that deals subdual damage.  Kinda like a taiser, only it comes out of your hand.


----------



## Ziona

T'Ek said:
			
		

> *Doc if i read another post about me using force lighting i will be forced to force lighting you and the party......it's just a matter of time before the dark side takes over..hahahaha *




That's like your twenty-fourth Dark Side mention...
but who's counting?   
Just hope there's a good bounty on your head when your decide to go to the Dark Side!!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Okay, made some changes- nothing big, but Gospog has been ranting and foaming that I didn't properly credit his character with some of the most minor story points. Ugh. I hate whiny crybabies. 

Er- What I mean is that I encourage ALL the players to correct me on factual errors I make in my writing. This happened all the time in KotSQ... Someone would write me and say "You wrote it wrong, I killed that/said that/did that/suggested that". 

The changes made include:
1. The idea to slice into the Imperial Net to find the hidden base by deduction?  ALL Lexo.
2. Using The Force to move RD onto the Surveyor?  Yep.  Lexo again!
3.  Who asked Drugas where he was trained?  Lexo and Uschi.

I make mistakes. Failing to remember exactly who did what is a big one I keep making. Apologies to all involved. 

Krellic, double-bladed lightsabers are indeed unused by Jedi in the Republic era- not just unpopular- unused. It's taboo. How odd that Zybor-Jae should have one, eh? 

Thanks for all the kind words about the story. Next chapter begins this Sunday at 5!


----------



## Horacio

Nothing new until Sunday? 
You should play daily, and update daily...


----------



## fenzer

*No Worries*

Hey Doc, don't sweat it.  Half the time I can't remember what I did as GM the next morning.  Besides, you're the GM, it's your world, you have creative jurisdiction.  You can tell us what ever the heck you want.

I understand that players want to be mentioned.  I know I would.  But cut him some slack people.  He is doing a great job.  His story hour is one of the main reasons I come to this board, I'm an old KotSQ junky.

I love it.  Can't wait 'til Sunday.


----------



## Gospog

Actually Fenzer, Doc M asked for feedback on the Story Hour.  I enjoy his game very much and have no problems with "cutting him some slack".  Doc M is an excellent GM.  I'm lucky to be in his game.

The corrections made cover most of what my PC did for the whole game, so they did kind of stand out for me.  But I don't mind when Doc M leaves things out of his Story Hour.  For example, no one complained when he left out all the times Te'ek used Force Lightning on Mon Mothma.


----------



## El_Gringo

Hey Doc, do you use the grid rules in core book or just wing it? If you're using the rules, do you find them to be hindering in any way? Do they slow down the game?


----------



## fenzer

Gospog said:
			
		

> *Actually Fenzer, Doc M asked for feedback on the Story Hour.  I enjoy his game very much and have no problems with "cutting him some slack".  Doc M is an excellent GM.  I'm lucky to be in his game.*




Gospog, I am envious.  I wish I could play in one of his games as I am sure alot of readers do.

I just wanted to support a GM that I admire.  I ment nothing else.


----------



## Gospog

Alright then, I'll call off Te'ek and his Force Lightning.  

Can't wait to play on Sunday.  Keep reading, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Breakstone

Say, when _is_ game night?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Fenzer, I was just giving Gospog some crap as I had to slap him around to even get him to admit his qualms with the story hour. He did no whining at all. I had to dig for criticism. I've really gotta learn to do the smily face thing when I joke... 



> Gospog, I am envious. I wish I could play in one of his games as I am sure alot of readers do. I just wanted to support a GM that I admire.



Oh please, I'm nothing special. I feel like I'm getting undue credit here. Not that reading things like this isn't like slipping into a hot bath for one's ego. 

El_Gringo- We do use the core grid rules. They haven't tripped us up yet, but there are a hell of a lot of tiny rules for vehicle combat that seem to bog down more than help. We don't really worry too much about the tinier ones like simple slips, etc... Blech.

Tsunami- Game night is Sunday at 5 pm. We're going to try playing at Gospog's house, which is a GLORIOUS gaming environment. Central air. Carpeted basement. All the professional-quality painted miniatures you can eat. Appropriate lighting. A Darth Vader mask over the fireplace... it's great. 

Sleep time- that's where I'm a viking!


----------



## fenzer

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Oh please, I'm nothing special. I feel like I'm getting undue credit here. Not that reading things like this isn't like slipping into a hot bath for one's ego.*




Well Doc, I think the credit is well diserved.  I appreciate your extra touches and your writing style.  You have given me hours of enjoyment and for that I thank you.

Boy, do I get a brown nose at-a-boy here or what?


----------



## Horacio

DocM, I had read two storyhours from you, Feng Shui and this, and bot of them are in my favorite storyhours.

You're special, yes


----------



## Gospog

Originally posted by Doc Midnight:


> All the professional-quality painted miniatures you can eat.




Professionally painted?  Now I'm the one getting undue credit.  But thank you, just the same.

Incidentally, I had Doc M as a player in *my* Star Wars game last week, and he is just as good a player as he is a GM.

He is a team player, and really helped hold my PC group together and keep them focused.  But enough about my games.  More Wrath of the Rebellion coming soon!


----------



## Rel

I mentioned earlier in the thread that between AotC and this thread, I was inspired to go out and pick up SWd20.  Now I have some questions:

How much of the available material do you guys have?  Do you wish you had more of it?  Are there books that you bought and now find that you don't use?

In other words, besides the core rulebook (the revised one with hot-clone-action included) are there any other books that I will find indespensable?

One bit of info on which you can base your response is that I won't be running a full fledged SW campaign any time soon.  I'll probably just be doing a few one-off games.

With 3ED&D, I could run a one off game with just a PHB.  But the experience is a bit lacking if you don't have a DMG (for more treasures) and a MM (for more monsters).  So how much of the material for SW will I need to run some successful one-off games for SW?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Wow, we're just all kissing each others' butts here, and being fashionably modest with our own butts. Yay!

Gospog's miniatures had me weeping with envy and rage. In that good way. I consider myself a pretty fair hand at painting minis, and I've stood at WotC's official glass case during Gencon, staring at the minis within. The 'pog paints on par with those guys, I think. However, he's NEVER read Alan Moore's Swamp Thing, so he's still a wood-gnawing troglodyte (just to balance things out here). 

Fenzer- with brash Boston accent: thanks pallie. 

Horacio- Plug time! Never read my KotSQ story hour? I know you read tons of these things, but if you've liked what I've written thus far, you may want to check it out: www.rigaming.com/kotsq Also, I think you may find an interesting glimmer of darkness in that the guy who played Dartan is playing a Jedi in this game...

Rel- We have several of the core books, I have Secrets of Naboo (bleh) and the Rebellion Era Sourcebook (which is incredible). Matt brings his Starships of the Galaxy, Gospog has a Dark Side Sourcebook, and I've got a New Jedi Order Sourcebook en route to me from Sean K. Reynolds hisself. I don't really feel like we need more, although I'm sorely tempted to pick up Secrets of Tatooine. I don't expect to use many books except for the core book and Rebellion Era Sourcebook (again, incredible). If you want to use existing SW characters, you may want to pick up the old core book, as they cut a lot of Ep I characters from the new edition. I just feel better having Darth Maul stats on hand.


----------



## Rel

Thanks for the quick reply, Doc.  I'm walking over to my local gaming store in just a few minutes to buy the core book.  One further question though.
Does the core book have enough starship info to let you run a basic game?  Or does it not have stats for any of the ships.


----------



## Dr Midnight

It has a pretty decent number of ships. I don't think you'll be wanting for ships. Its vehicle section's kinda thin, though...


----------



## Lela

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Wow, we're just all kissing each others' butts here, and being fashionably modest with our own butts. Yay!
> 
> Gospog's miniatures had me weeping with envy and rage. In that good way. I consider myself a pretty fair hand at painting minis, and I've stood at WotC's official glass case during Gencon, staring at the minis within. The 'pog paints on par with those guys, I think. However, he's NEVER read Alan Moore's Swamp Thing, so he's still a wood-gnawing troglodyte (just to balance things out here).
> 
> Fenzer- with brash Boston accent: thanks pallie.
> 
> Horacio- Plug time! Never read my KotSQ story hour? I know you read tons of these things, but if you've liked what I've written thus far, you may want to check it out: www.rigaming.com/kotsq Also, I think you may find an interesting glimmer of darkness in that the guy who played Dartan is playing a Jedi in this game...
> 
> Rel- We have several of the core books, I have Secrets of Naboo (bleh) and the Rebellion Era Sourcebook (which is incredible). Matt brings his Starships of the Galaxy, Gospog has a Dark Side Sourcebook, and I've got a New Jedi Order Sourcebook en route to me from Sean K. Reynolds hisself. I don't really feel like we need more, although I'm sorely tempted to pick up Secrets of Tatooine. I don't expect to use many books except for the core book and Rebellion Era Sourcebook (again, incredible). If you want to use existing SW characters, you may want to pick up the old core book, as they cut a lot of Ep I characters from the new edition. I just feel better having Darth Maul stats on hand. *




Oh, I'm already looking at this now.  Be sure to thank Morrus for the extra publicity on it.  Do you happen to have it in a download?  PDF, WPD, or DOC?  Just so that I can eaisly pop it onto my (non-internet connected) personal PC.


----------



## Horacio

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Horacio- Plug time! Never read my KotSQ story hour? I know you read tons of these things, but if you've liked what I've written thus far, you may want to check it out: www.rigaming.com/kotsq Also, I think you may find an interesting glimmer of darkness in that the guy who played Dartan is playing a Jedi in this game...
> *




I have too many things to read, and too few time... but I'm sure I can find time for a story from you!


----------



## Breakstone

Dartan's playing a Jedi?

Woah...


----------



## Xaltar

*Wow, Lots of comments!*

I actually created Zybor-Jae and his backstory before we ever even started play.  So I just played Drugas (Who was also a very interesting character) until Zybor came into the picture.

Although taboo, Zybor prefers the double-bladed because he feels that its the only weapon capable of expressing his expertise in the use of a lightsaber, which he believes to be a true art form.


- Xaltar


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Re: Wow, Lots of comments!*



			
				Xaltar said:
			
		

> *Although taboo, Zybor prefers the double-bladed because he feels that its the only weapon capable of expressing his expertise in the use of a lightsaber, which he believes to be a true art form.
> *




Well, there's more to it than that, of course- It's not like "hey, that Jedi uses two blades. He's a free thinker; an eccentric one with a quirky taste all his own, like 'lymon'." It just isn't done. Don't worry- there's a good reason behind it.


----------



## Jodo Kast

Great work, Doc!  Seeing your Star Wars story hour inspired me to post my own story hour here, Star Wars: Tales from the Outer Rim.  Look forward to seeing your next game post, hope your session this weekend is a blast.


----------



## Gospog

Hey Doc M, just in case you read these boards more than you check your mail 

I have secrets of tatooine and I picked up Alien Anthology last night.

They are at your disposal.


----------



## Xaltar

I just finished my mini for Zybor-Jae!








- Xaltar


----------



## Breakstone

Awesome, Xaltar. Is that a Darth Maul mini?


----------



## Gospog

Xaltar,

Nice shading on that cloak! 

"Your skills are complete."


----------



## Xaltar

This is not a Darth Maul mini.

Maul wouldn't last 1 round with ZYBOR-JAE!

This Mini is a Wood Elf archer from Warhammer.  I cut the bow out of his hands, twisted his hand at an angle so the bottom saber wouldn't hit the ground, and then glued part of a spear and part of a flag standard to the remainder of the bow near his hand.

The top half of the sable handle looks a lot better, but I must say that I like it better then most of the actual Star Wars Jedi.

Thanks for the compliment Gospog.  I'm still not at your caliber, but sitting here painting at my computer made me want to show him off on the boards.    






- Xaltar


----------



## Dr Midnight

What kills me about Josh (Xaltar)'s miniature painting is that he paints the eyes. THE FRICKIN' EYES! Not shabbily, either... They look like eyes. Josh's got miniature painting talent that disgusts me. I hate him. I'm going to force lightning him.


----------



## Horacio

Wonderful wonderful mini!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

d12 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well... Dent was the last name of the primary character and Darkstar (if I'm remembering correctly) was a very important place. *




Plus Dent and his droid was interpreted by me as a tip of the hat to Marvin... though Marvin wasn't technically Arthur's.


----------



## Dr Midnight

EXT. GALAXY - TATOOINE
CAMERA SHOWS STARS. SUDDENLY A SHIP STREAKS INTO VIEW AND SLOWS- THE CHANDRILA SURVEYOR HAS COME OUT OF HYPERSPACE. THE CAMERA FOLLOWS THE SHIP AS IT FLIES PAST TO REVEAL TATOOINE. 




INT. CHANDRILA SURVEYOR- COCKPIT 
Woonwooken groaned. Dent cocked his head and looked at her. “Land on the outskirts?! Are you crazy?” The wookiee chuckled to herself. She was hoping to fight some sand people. No luck, it would seem.

The ship coasted in low through the atmosphere and stopped above a large spaceport set in the bustling settlement of Mos Eisley. It settled into one of the bays and landed perfectly. Dent Darkstar switched off his ship’s power. T’ek asked. “Have any of you ever been here before?” Uschi, Lexo and Woonwooken had, they replied. 

“In fact,” Lexo said, “it was here on Tatooine that I met Woonie. There was a matter of grand theft starship- but we won’t get into that. Suffice to say that the ol’ girl and I left Tatooine in a hurry, with a lot of dead stormtroopers in our wake. Isn’t that right?” He tousled the wookiee’s fur as she took a moment to remove the large pink ribbon from the hair at the top of her head. She replaced it with a light brown one, matching the natural dull sandy hues of the desert planet. It was impossible to tell if she thought she was wearing camouflage or just accessorizing.

“Well, for anyone who doesn’t know, just keep in mind that all the cities on Tatooine are essentially poor frontier towns. It’s the law of the fittest out here. Watch your backs. Ben used to call this place a wretched hive of scum and villainy… and he was being kind.” 

With a hydraulic hiss, the ramp lowered and the heroes walked out. Almost immediately the dull heat of Tatooine assaulted them. It was oppressive- it seemed the air was thick. The two suns above them shone down through the “skydoor” in the docking bay. A door opened and a mottled greenish toydarian floated in with a datapad. “YT-2400, eh? Hmm… this will cost you five hundred credits, I think.”

Dent said yes, this would be fine. The toydarian quickly corrected himself. “Oh, uh- I’m sorry- five hundred and fifty. Heh heh…”

Dent frowned- this was a common game in spaceports everywhere. If you let a portkeep haggle with you, especially a toydarian, you stood to lose a great deal of money. “No- five hundred, take it or leave it.”

“Ehhh… Five hundred and thirty, I think, yes?” 

Lexo walked over, looking far surlier than he normally appeared. “How about we pay you FOUR hundred, and we overlook the shoddy condition of the bay, not to mention the womp rats over there chewing on cables. Maybe we won’t take our complaints to the Hutts.” 

The toydarian sneered viciously and counteroffered four hundred and fifty, meekly, which Dent accepted. “Thanks,” Dent said. Lexo smiled behind his breathing mask.

They walked out of the spaceport into town. The streets of Tatooine swarmed with commerce. Jawas everywhere were trying to sell you something. Dewbacks carried portly aliens through crowds of rodian children. Rusted speeders whistled over the hard-packed dirt. Zybor didn’t see any of the scum and villainy that T’ek had mentioned. “Where are we going again?” 




Lexo answered, but kept his voice low. “Well, I have a contact named Bargger who should be able to direct us to the nearest holonet hub. If he hasn’t changed, we’re likely to find him in the nearest cantina.” They stepped through a shady doorway into a thriving cantina. The “scum and villainy” all congregated here, it seemed. Smugglers, pirates, pilots, scoundrels and thieves lined the dark establishment’s booths. A grumpy bartender handed patrons translucent cups filled with liquor (each suiting its purchaser’s special biology, of course). A band of large-headed aliens were huddled together on the bandstand playing an uptempo ditty that no one seemed to be listening to.

“I don’t see him,” Lexo said. “he could be…” The hairs on the back of his neck stood straight up. Sensing someone behind the group, he whirled around. The others turned too, startled by Lexo’s alarm. 

There stood an odd creature. It wore a long, dark, hooded cloak. Black goggles covered its eyes. The only feature it didn’t conceal was the long black snout that served for its nose. It spoke with a voice that sounded like a fingernail being scratched quickly back and forth along rough fabric. <Uschi.>




Uschi calmed herself and greeted him back. “Garindan. I should have known I’d find you here- or at least that you’d find me.”

<It’s good to see you, my friend. Tell me, what are you doing on Tatooine?>

Uschi deftly deflected the question. “What’s it been- four? Five years?”

<What are you doing on Tatooine, Uschi?> The pleasant tone of Garindan’s voice had cooled considerably. 

She glared at him. “Why do you want to know?”

<You know me. You know what I do.>

Uschi bit her lower lip and thought for a minute. Garindan couldn’t be trusted in the least, she knew, but he always had information. For a price, Garindan could find out pretty much anything you wanted. She decided to take a chance. She said “Let’s step over here and sit down. We may have use for your talents.” They found a booth and sat. Uschi spoke in a whisper while the others watched her, wondering if she knew what she was doing. “We need some information,” Uschi said. “Can you get it?”

<Like I said- you know me. You know what I do.>

“We need to know where the nearest holonet hub is, and how to get to it.”

<Ahh. Well, that’s certainly no trick. The holonet is entirely contained and controlled by the Empire- has been for years. To my knowledge, the only hub on Tatooine is located within the Imperial garrison just down the street. They work closely with the local police, using a skeleton crew of one commander and roughly a dozen troopers. Sandtroopers patrol the streets, stormtroopers guard the building. The building’s patrolled by three probe droids, so finding a back way in will be difficult.>

“We need access codes to the door. Can you get them?” 

The kubaz scratched his nose, thinking. He answered <I believe I can get these for you. Meet me back here in roughly seven hours. You realize, Uschi, that this is going to cost you dearly…>

“How much?”

<I think five thousand credits will suffice. That price, of course, doesn’t include the information I’ve already given you.>

Uschi slid him 1,500 credits and told him “Go, then. We’ll meet you back here in seven hours.”

<Always a pleasure,> Garindan said as he stood and left. 

“Can he be trusted?” Dent asked. 

Uschi looked at him, halfway between a grimace and a grin. 

MORE TO COME...


----------



## Breakstone

Heh.

I liked the way you used Garindan, Doc. Very cool...

Also, was that a Watto Appearance, or maybe a Son of Watto?


----------



## Lela

*This page is mine.  For now. . .*

Wonderful DM.  Just wonderful.

As a side note, did you intend to have your name work out that way?  I mean, when it's turned into an acronym, you end up with "DM".  Very crafty.


----------



## Horacio

Wonderful update... but too short! I want more


----------



## Jodo Kast

Great update, Doc!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fenzer

*Thanks Doc*

No better way to start out a Monday morning.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Thanks everyone- some VERY cool roleplaying and Episode IV & I connections came through in the game. 

Just added some pictures to the story, so takes a look. 

Tsunami, that's not Watto (this one's greenish), but if you look closely, you'll see lots of movie connections in this session.

Lela- it wasn't intentional. 

Horacio- more coming later today. Lots more interesting Garindan stuff, and of course... some action!


----------



## Breakstone

Just a Tuesday-Night Bump!


----------



## Dr Midnight

The group had seven hours to kill, so they separated and went about different errands. Uschi and Dent stayed in the hangar for a while. Dent began wiring together a device from an old comlink and a datapad. In theory, the device would transmit information across the air to be stored in a remote unit. The two then left R5 in control of the ship while they monitored the activity surrounding the Imperial garrison. 

T'ek had been struck with a moment's inspiration, and took the zip speeder from the Surveyor's cargo area. He and Zybor-Jae sped across the Dune Sea. They covered three hundred kilometers in the blazing heat of Tatooine's twin suns. They got to where they were going, deep in tusken raider territory. Zybor said "T'ek, I'm sensing several creatures watching us from atop those giant plateaus…" 

"Sand people. Don't worry about them. They won't attack. They fear us too much."

"Why?"

"Because we wear the brown robes, like the old wizard they couldn't destroy. This is where he lived." They stepped into the residence of the late Ben Kenobi. T'ek's master's home was dusty, but undisturbed. The sand people didn't have the courage to loot the place, even though he'd vanished long ago. 

Zybor surveyed the abode. It was surprisingly simple, for a Jedi. The Jedi he'd known had sworn off possessions and wealth, but largely still lived in comfortable settings. "It's still hard for me to accept how much has changed since I've been away," Zybor said sadly. "I'm having a hard time believing Obi-Wan Kenobi lived here. He was one of the most talented among us. So- why did we come?"

"Mostly making certain there's nothing here he'd want us to have. He kept a good number of things here… let's have a look about." Zybor searched the other room, while T'ek looked in the one place he knew things to be. He opened a musty old chest by one wall and looked inside. This was where Master Kenobi kept his relics of the Old Republic. There wasn't much… some old robes, spare lightsaber pieces, an old carved piece of stone. The spare lightsaber he kept here was missing. He was about to give up when he moved a pile of robes at the bottom and found a thin black case. He picked it up and undid the latch. The case opened to reveal five rows of ten inky, pearlescent black spheres set in a delicate foam lining. The spheres were each about an inch in diameter. He plucked one out and examined it. He'd never seen anything like it before. 

_I was hoping you'd come for that someday._ T'ek turned to find his master's form standing by the entrance. Master Kenobi smiled and stepped inside. _That's an important artifact, now.

Master, what are they? 

Place one atop the holoprojector and see_, said the ghost as he sat on his old cot. T'ek did as he was told. He put the marble-sized sphere into the depression in the holoprojector, and watched in amazement as light expanded from the projector. Entire star systems floated about the room. Glowing spots of light- planets, stars, and comets- hung in the room's space around him. He moved through them, looking at the cast of the heavens. _These are a part of the Republic's Jedi archives_, Ben said. _They were all but destroyed in the rise of the Empire. The Sith erased entire starcharts to make way for their own evil plans. Before the purge began in earnest, I managed to smuggle these fifteen archive orbs out, along with a few other trinkets. They're priceless. _

Ben sighed as if the weight of the universe was upon his shoulders. _You must take these with you. Give them to Skywalker, when he comes into his power. He will use them wisely. Your friend here can show him how to use them… He'll have used them. T'ek..._

T'ek looked up from a supernova the size of a thumbnail to meet his master's gaze. _Yes?

When the time comes to form the new Republic, Zybor-Jae must not be given a position of power among the Jedi. _

It was as odd a suggestion as T'ek could have expected to hear. If Zybor had lived in the old Republic and known a life in the Jedi Temple on Coruscant, how was he unqualified to govern as a member of the new council? _Why, Master?

The Jedi Order as Zybor-Jae knew it was too sure of itself. It grew lazy. Through the overconfidence of the Jedi, the Sith found their way into power. Luke Skywalker will lead the new Jedi Order. The Jedi must begin anew- without someone who lived during the Republic giving way to the same old mistakes. 

Yes, Master Kenobi.

May the Force be with you, T'ek._ Ben faded from view. T'ek removed the small black globe from the holoprojector and placed it back inside the case. He clicked it shut. The comlink on his belt buzzed. 

Dent's voice: "T'ek- are you there?"

The Jedi answered. "Yes. We're fine, coming back soon. Have you spoken to Lexo and Woonwooken? What are they up to?"

"I don't know- they went off to the casino to gather what information they can. By now, they're probably hip-deep in debt. I was going to check on them next."

Back in Mos Eisley, in the Lucky Despot casino, Woonwooken frowned down at her hand. She was never terribly lucky in gambling. She held a bum hand- called a "Jawa's chance" in the game of Sabacc. It was among the worst possible hands you could be dealt. The dealer eyed her with unease. The dealers here well knew the penalty for winning against a wookiee. He signaled to the pit boss and had some security men situated at the dark end of the room. 

At another table, Lexo was merely pretending to gamble while trying to get as much information about the Imperial Garrison as he could. He wasn't having much more luck than Woonie was. One drunk patron told him everything Lexo had already known, and that was about the extent of his fortune. He answered his comlink with a sigh when Dent called. 

"I'm here. We're playing Sabacc and fishing for information. No such luck, I'm afraid."

"Well, I just spoke to T'ek. He and Zybor are coming back soon. We'll be meeting Uschi's contact again in about three hours, so take your time." 

"Gotcha. I think we'll do a little more..." Lexo was interrupted by the sound of a Sabacc table being violently tipped forward, followed by a furious wookiee roar. Patrons of the casino scattered, dealers hid behind their tables. Lexo ran over to Woonwooken, who was apparently very upset over losing yet again.

The security men at the sides of the room drew their holdout blasters and yelled "Get out! Leave!" 

Lexo was surprised that they'd rather order Woonie out of the casino than take her into custody... but then, what wiser man would have a full-blown melee with an enraged wookiee on the casino floor? "All right, C'mon, Woonie... let's go. Collect your winnings, and we'll just get out of the nice casino." Woonwooken looked at him and understood. She scooped up a wookiee-sized handful of her "winnings", and the two darted out through the exit. As the ran, Lexo reached up and scratched her head affectionately. "I can't take you anywhere, can I?"


*MORE TO COME...*


----------



## Horacio

LOL!

A good syste to "win" Sabacc  

Great update, as always!


----------



## fenzer

I love the idea of visiting Ben's old place.  Nicely done.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lela

Well done Midnight, well done.


----------



## Breakstone

Gotta love the wookiee 

Say, Doc, have you noticed any differences between running a D&D campaign and running a Star Wars campaign?


----------



## madriel

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *The top half of the sable handle looks a lot better, but I must say that I like it better then most of the actual Star Wars Jedi.*




Are there Star Wars minis out there?  We just started a SW campaign and we were scrambling for _something_ sci-fi looking to use on the battlemat.

If not, does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Gospog

Madriel, 

The WotC site has what's existant for the Star Wars line of mini's.  There's not much of a selection, however.  The Wookie mini we use for Woonwooken came from there.  Same goes for Dent Darkstar, I believe.

You should also check out the VOID line of miniatures from I-Kore.  www.I-kore.com

They're Sci-Fi mini's that work perfectly for Star Wars.  I used a VOID mini as the mini for Drugas Krinbar.  A friend of mine had excellent luck with finding a mini for his SW character there as well.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Dr Midnight

I did some editing in the last update. Matt (Dent) pointed me to the fact that T'ek actually HAD heard the name Obi-wan before, in his backstory. Fixed now. Oh well... I've been trying to keep a great deal of consistency going- it's like juggling thirty-four bowling pins. Dropped one. Sorry...



> Say, Doc, have you noticed any differences between running a D&D campaign and running a Star Wars campaign?



Yeah. There's the obvious genre difference. There's that there are so many things to prepare for before a game- In D&D, there's miniatures combat. In SW, there's miniatures, vehicle and starship, all of which have their own rules to know. Some of the rules are overly complicated (IMO). Some of the players expressed a kind of detachment from the game, as it's futuristic, as opposed to D&D which we're all familiar with. It's something of an adjustment, but I feel it's coming together. 



> Are there Star Wars minis out there? We just started a SW campaign and we were scrambling for something sci-fi looking to use on the battlemat.



The Star Wars miniature situation is somewhat sparse. Luckily, we have Gospog on hand, who will craft a great-looking mini if you can't find what you have in mind. In lieu of using minis (and Josh & Tom are going to break my nose for this) I recommend one of two options. 

1.- Legos! Lego characters have lightsabers, interchangeable pieces, capes, character heads, etc... You can put together pretty much anything you have in mind, if you can wrangle the pieces AND don't mind your minis looking a little cartoonish. 

2.- The game has a simple rule to allow for using the Star Wars action figures as overgrown minis. Just use one square as one meter, not two. If you have a big enough battlemat and some bases for the figures to stand on, it just might be worth a try. 

I'm going to TRY to get the last chapter up tonight before I go to bed. Wish me luck- I'm off to type like the wind.


----------



## Dr Midnight

The group reassembled in the hangar and went out to meet Garindan in the cantina. The bar was packed- the day had turned to night, and the scum of the planet had come out to wash the dust from their throats. On walking in, Lexo, T'ek and Zybor all sensed it- there was an unusual amount of nervous anticipation here. It was hard to get a feel on what the mood in a sleazy cantina was SUPPOSED to be like, though, so they let it go. 

Garindan was sitting far at the rear of the bar. He gestured to the seats around him in the darkened alcove. The others took their seats. "Did you get the access codes," Uschi asked in a low voice. 

"First, the money." 

She exchanged a look with the others, then transferred five thousand credits to his credit stick. He put the stick away and withdrew an odd looking device with wires and a metal band at the end of an odd electric node. He gave it to Uschi. "This is a passkey coded with what you need to get inside the Imperial garrison. You'll still need to get past the guards- there's a stormtrooper watching the entrance from the inside front behind blast glass, and two standing outside."

"Where will we find the holonet?"

"I believe it's in the back of the complex. I couldn't find any plans for you, but it's behind another guarded entrance inside the garrison. Chances are high that you'll have to do a little blasting, unless you can create a proper diversion or infiltrate the command room. If there's nothing else, I'll be leaving now..."

Uschi seemed impressed. "Yes, thank you Garindan."

The kubaz got up to leave, took three footsteps, then turned back around. "Uschi. I buy and sell information- this is what I do. Should something bad happen to you..."

"I know, I know. We didn't get this from you."

"Not only that. Just remember that I buy and sell information. All for my own personal gain. All in my best interests- without malice. I am an innocent." He made a motion with his hand and walked out of the cantina. 

Zybor watched him go. "What an odd guy," he mused. "Seems a long way to go to justify your own crimes to someone. Dent, does the passkey look like it'll work?"

Dent looked the key over. "It looks good. Of course, I don't know the access code- this could be a fake, but it DOES use Imperial signatures. I think it just might be for real... which is good, because paying that much really hurt our resources."

Woonwooken growled. "Yeah, I noticed that too," Lexo said. "Do you think he was signaling something with his hand gesture while he left?"

T'ek looked around and felt alarm. "I don't know, but there are suddenly a great deal more patrons on this side of the bar." It was true- there was now a congestion of people drinking and socializing between them and the exit. Their eyes occasionally darted over to the heroes. 

"Yeah," Uschi said, standing up from her seat. "I believe you're right. Let's get-" A voice from the next table over interrupted her. 

"Want to know why you feel like you've been trapped? You have. It's that simple. You walked into the trap, and now the noose is about your necks." The heroes looked to see a cocky looking Twi'lek sitting at the table with one leg propped up on it. His left arm was bent back over the seat, and he smiled with glittering teeth. Several of his companions at the bar stood up, and the people blocking the exit stopped pretending to be doing anything but.

Uschi wrinkled her nose and spoke the Twi'lek's name slowly. "Ende Kalspree."

"I'm honored you recognize me anymore, Uschi, considering how you're far above socializing with the likes of me and my friends. You don't come by the cantinas anymore."

Ende Kalspree was a fellow bounty hunter that Uschi had never really gotten along with, but hadn't ever come to blows with over any given matter. The code of mutual respect among the bounty hunters carried certain guidelines. One trapping another certainly broke that code- unless the one had good reason (a confirmed bounty) on the other. Somehow, Kalspree must have found out about her relationship with the Rebellion, and Garindan delivered them right into his mottled little hands. "I didn't think you were low enough to trap your own, Ende."

"You're mistaken about two things. One: you're not my own. You don't hunt bounties anymore. You don't attend guild meetings anymore. You're traveling with your important new friends. Two: You're not trapped. You're free to go. I'm here for the wookiee."

The heroes were all surprised to hear that, most of all Woonwooken herself. Ende took out a little palm-sized holoprojector and pushed a button. A bluish hologram of a wookiee wearing a bow atop her head sprung into the air. Below it was written:
 
UNIDENTIFIED WOOKIEE
Adult Female
Wears colored bow on head
Armed with Tricaster
Last seen with unidentified human male wearing breathing mask
WANTED FOR CLASS ONE INFRACTION: Aggression against Imperial representatives
REWARD: 100,000 credits on live delivery to Imperial government
 





Woonwooken groaned a deep sound in her chest. Her bloody escape from Tatooine some time ago had caught up with her. It was how she'd met Lexo: She'd attempted to steal his ship, and when stormtroopers attempted to intervene, she opened fire. Lexo had followed suit and the two made it away from the planet. It seemed the Empire didn't believe a man in a breathing mask was noteworthy enough to put a bounty on- but a wookiee with a bow in her hair was just distinguished enough. 

Uschi said "I'm disappointed in you, Ende. I didn't figure you for the type to try to take another hunter's bounty from their custody." 

"Save it, Neff. I know you've been traveling with the wookiee. You haven't captured her. Now, I have. Either take off now with your friends, or fight and die. We outnumber you."

Uschi began reaching for her pistol. "You may outnumber us, you scum, but at least I'll have no problem killing you before we're overrun."

Ende laughed. "Remember Greedo, Uschi? Rodian, worked for Jabba? Well, he died not too long ago. Just over there, in another booth. Greedo was getting sloppy. You know what he didn't do? He forgot the first rule- make sure you know where their gun hand is. Never let them reach under the table." A heavy blaster barrel poked out from underneath the table. Ende laughed again. "You're covered, Neff. Make your move."

Uschi stopped reaching for her gun. She thought quickly. "All right- why, then, haven't you-"

Woonwooken roared and slung her tricaster up in one lightning-fast motion. Kalspree fired- a stun blast shot up over Uschi's shoulder. Ende flinched, barely being grazed by the three tricaster bolts that ripped his seat up around him. 

The cantina exploded into panic. Some patrons ran, screaming, and some pulled blasters out of their own and started firing on the heroes. T'ek and Zybor lit their lightsabers and began whirling around, deflecting blaster shots into the rafters. Uschi and Dent pulled their own blasters and fired at the thugs closing in around them. Lexo clicked his force pike on, and began sweeping the vibroblade end through the thugs. It was a full-on saloon shootout. The gruff bartender hid behind his bar, shouting "NO BLASTERS NO BLASTERS!" over and over again. 




Ende dropped the holoprojector on the table in the fight. As it clattered to the table's surface, the frequency changed and the hologram shifted to static, then to the form of an Imperial officer speaking. Woonwooken took note of it, and cocked the tricaster once more. She fired three more bolts, this time into the wall. Ende got up and clicked his blaster off of stun. He fired and missed- then was blasted backwards by tricaster bolts to the chest. He fell to the ground, dead. 

T'ek Nova backflipped high into the air, vaulting over a table and landed facing a very startled thug. The thug fired at Nova, point-blank, who dodged the blasts. A thug behind Nova fired at his back. T'ek bent his arms up and swept his lightsaber around his back, neatly deflecting the bolt. The saber came back around to swiff through empty air- the thug had jumped backwards, out of range. T'ek raised the saber towards the thug, then touched a control on his lightsaber's hilt and twisted it sharply. The blade grew a meter in length in the space of a half a second. It killed the thug. He twisted the blade back to its original size and fought on. 

Uschi was facing down a thug and trading blaster shots over some toppled tables. Uschi took a hit to the chest and fell back. Dent shot the thug, and cried "Uschi's down! T'ek- help her out, huh?" 

T'ek could indeed move back and help Uschi, but he was calmly defeating roughly four goons with blasters. He was in the moment, and it was where he wanted to be. "Zybor's closer- let him do it," he yelled. Dent frowned at T'ek. 

Zybor caught his cue and began moving toward Uschi. He cut and swung with his double-bladed lightsaber, the green blades flashing when he deflected a blaster shot. He cut a thug's head off and spun around, missing another thug and cutting a table in two. He flipped over the table and knelt by Uschi, his lightsaber already deactivated and hung on his belt. He let the Force flow into her. He stabilized her, then rejoined the fray. 

Lexo was greatly enjoying his battle. The Ice Bears would tell him when a blaster shot would fire a moment before it did, and he managed to dodge a great many shots. He misjudged one shot... and was hit in the shoulder. He grit his teeth and began working his way through the thugs with renewed vigor. Lexo Yust with his spinning force pike was as awe-inspiring as almost any Jedi. He slashed and spun, parried, blocked and feinted. He got to the goon that had shot him, and kicked him, then stabbed him through. 

Woonwooken fired one more time, blasting another thug in the back. He fell on his face in a smoldering heap. For a moment, the entire cantina was silent. Then, the sounds of the lightsabers being turned off, and the wounded being tended to. 

The bartender briefly considered shouting for help, but didn't want to tempt the ire of these scoundrels who'd come into his bar. He'd seen these laser swords in action before, and didn't want that kind of trouble. Better to hide out and clean up later, to live another day. 

The heroes ran back to the hangar. Uschi was up and moving about, though not feeling terrific. When they got to the hangar, they had perhaps the biggest surprise of the day: Garindan himself was standing alone, unarmed, and waiting. Woonwooken rushed forward and slammed him against the wall. 

"Easy, Woonie!" shouted Lexo. 

Uschi approached Garindan. "You sleemo, you sold us out!"

Garindan raised his hands and spoke in an even, if nervous voice. "Yes, I did. I sold you into a trap for a good chunk of money. Remember what I said before I left, though- I am an innocent. Besides, I knew you could handle yourself against that rabble. I made myself some money, and helped clean up the town a little." 

"I oughta blast you right here," growled Uschi. 

"Before you do, there's something else I should tell you," he said. "I sold you to the Empire, too." Uschi's jaw dropped. Saying that was going to save his hide?! Woonwooken prepared to smash him into the next parsec. "However- I only told them the truth in that you were going to attack the Garrison. When probed for more information, I told them what they DIDN'T pay for: that you were going to attack in two days' time, that you are a group of trandoshans, and that you're hiding out in a warehouse three blocks away." Woonwooken's fist froze at the end of her arm. What was the little creep trying to say? 

"The point, Uschi, is that they're going to launch a preemptive raid on 'you'- tomorrow around noon. A good number of the stormtroopers are going to leave the garrison reasonably defenseless, to follow a red herring I planted."

Uschi looked confused...as did her companions. "Why would you do that?" she asked.

"Again: I act in my own best interests. I know you work for the Rebellion. Whatever you're going to do with the Holonet- I'm assuming it's toward the greater end of wiping the Empire out. My job here will be much busier if you could erase their position here on Tatooine. This is why I'm putting my neck on the line." 

At Uschi's signal, Woonwooken released the kubaz. He was obviously very relieved, and smoothed his cloak out as he twittered. "So- tomorrow. Noon. The garrison. You'll have to deal with minimal troopers. You don't know me. Are we clear?"

Lexo spoke up. "One more thing. How do we know you don't have further 'best interests' that involve screwing us over in this twisted plot of yours?"

"Simple. If I were going to really betray you, I'd have done it right away. You're Rebel agents, and you..." he looked at the wookiee. "...are worth one hundred thousand credits. I could be quite wealthy at this moment, but you might say that I'm investing in a better future."

NEXT TIME: THE LOCATION of FARLAN-EUL


----------



## Lela

Was that the end of the session?  If so, it was a great place and time to send people home.

As a side note, I've been reading your Knights of the Silver Quill (good name--who thought of it?) strory hour.  Just finished the blue dragon sceen, and, I must say, wow.  That whole sequence of events was awe inspiring.  Especally at the end, when the lone Paladin smited the foul beast.

Spolier: 

Was the rest of the party annoyed when Dekker (I think it was) took the reserection and then retired?  Or was that planned?

/Spolier 


Anyway, I look forward to your next encounter.


----------



## Welverin

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *The gruff bartender hid behind his bar, shouting "NO BLASTERS NO BLASTERS!" over and over again.*




I liked this part. I always find it when I watch Star Wars.


----------



## Gospog

Dr Midnight wrote:


> 1.- Legos! Lego characters have lightsabers, interchangeable pieces, capes, character heads, etc... You can put together pretty much anything you have in mind, if you can wrangle the pieces AND don't mind your minis looking a little cartoonish.





> 2.- The game has a simple rule to allow for using the Star Wars action figures as overgrown minis. Just use one square as one meter, not two. If you have a big enough battlemat and some bases for the figures to stand on, it just might be worth a try.




No nose punching required!  I think both of these are great ideas.  I know that miniatures are not for everyone!  Lego's are great.  And the Star Wars GM screens come with a double-sided battle mat type thing.  One side is standard 1" squares, and the other side is scaled for the action figures.

I LOVE miniatures, but Lego's and action figures are OK in my book.  For that matter, if using paper counters works for you, that's great too.  Everybody's different.


----------



## fenzer

*Continuity*

Hey Doc just a quick observation.  In this last post you stated that Greedo had been killed RECENTLY.  If I remember the time line, about three years have passed between A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back.  Excuse my nerdiness and if I am wrong on this, never mind.  I just want to make sure I am seeing things the way you intend.  I appreciate your faithfulness to the continuity of the time line and thought I would mention it.  I guess it is all in your definition of RECENTLY.


----------



## Horacio

Great update, as usual!

I love bar brawls, and more so if there are lighsabers!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Fenzer- yeah. Three years, but it's still recently to two bounty hunters who havent' spoken in a while. I dunno... I guess it's still a stretch.


----------



## fenzer

*No Worries*

I enjoyed this episode alot.  It brought back memories of my own fight in the Mos Eisly cantina.  It was during the WEG days.  I was a force sensitive Tusken Raider (ya well, I was an eager little player) who was whuppin' a** with his gaffi stick.  I love that cantina.

Anyway Doc, no worries and don't pay too much attention to this old timer who needs to get out more and lay off the Star Wars.


----------



## Gospog

I place whuppijn a** with a gaffi stick on a par with whuppin a** with a force pike.

Excellent.


----------



## Breakstone

Wow. Excelent episode, Doc!

I love Lexo's character concept. Ice Bears as the Force... great...

And Garindan... deep, man.

I can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Cool*

Still readin' it.

Still lovin' it.


----------



## madriel

Thanks for the miniatures suggestions, everybody.

Great update, Doc.  Bar brawls are fun.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Continuity*



			
				fenzer said:
			
		

> *Hey Doc just a quick observation.  In this last post you stated that Greedo had been killed RECENTLY.  If I remember the time line, about three years have passed between A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back.  Excuse my nerdiness and if I am wrong on this, never mind.  I just want to make sure I am seeing things the way you intend.  I appreciate your faithfulness to the continuity of the time line and thought I would mention it.  I guess it is all in your definition of RECENTLY. *




If I could get someone to explain how this would violate Continuity, I would really appreciate it.  See, I havn't seen A New Hope in a while and I may be missing something.

Thanks,


----------



## Welverin

*Re: Re: Continuity*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I could get someone to explain how this would violate Continuity, I would really appreciate it.  See, I havn't seen A New Hope in a while and I may be missing something.*




Three years pass between ANH and ESB. Doc said Greedo died recently and three years doesn't really count as recent, if however you assume only a few months went by then you're violating continuity.

Doc's been trying to stay close to continuity so saying Greedo died recently was stretching things pretty thin, which is all Fenzer was pointing out.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Re: Continuity*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Three years pass between ANH and ESB. Doc said Greedo died recently and three years doesn't really count as recent, if however you assume only a few months went by then you're violating continuity.
> 
> Doc's been trying to stay close to continuity so saying Greedo died recently was stretching things pretty thin, which is all Fenzer was pointing out. *




What I mean is, was Greedo in ANH?  Or are we talking about the same guy?  I mean the guy who Anikin used to serve (as a slave).


----------



## Breakstone

Lela- I do believe you have Watto and Greedo mixed up. Same with A New Hope and Phantom Menace.

In *A New Hope* (the first Star Wars movie to ever come out), Greedo is the bounty hunter who is killed in the Cantina by Han Solo.

In *Phantom Menace* (the first one with Jar Jar Binks), Watoo is the junkyard-owner who owns Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## Lela

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Lela- I do believe you have Watto and Greedo mixed up. Same with A New Hope and Phantom Menace.
> 
> In A New Hope (the first Star Wars movie to ever come out), Greedo is the bounty hunter who is killed in the Cantina by Han Solo.
> 
> In Phantom Menace (the first one with Jar Jar Binks), Watoo is the junkyard-owner who owns Anakin Skywalker. *




Okay, I realize where I went wrong.  All I confused was Watto and Greedo.  Which made everything worse when I kept trying to picture Watto in A New Hope.  Didn't confuse the episodes though.

This from a guy that almost beat his Sci-fi teacher in a game of Star Wars Trivia.


----------



## fenzer

If it is any consolation for you Lela, there was a scene filmed but cut from the final edit of The Phantom Menace where young Anakin beat the snot out of Greedo.  Of course they are both boys but hey, it is a little fore-shadowing.  You can see the footage if you own the dvd and view the cuts scenes.  I think Greedo accused him of cheating during the pod race or something.


----------



## Welverin

fenzer said:
			
		

> *If it is any consolation for you Lela, there was a scene filmed but cut from the final edit of The Phantom Menace where young Anakin beat the snot out of Greedo.  Of course they are both boys but hey, it is a little fore-shadowing.  You can see the footage if you own the dvd and view the cuts scenes.  I think Greedo accused him of cheating during the pod race or something. *




He's in the pod repair/building scene as well, don't think he's name is mentioned, but he avoids the butt kicking.


----------



## Jodo Kast

Bounty hunter needs update, badly.


----------



## Victim

[No message]


----------



## Breakstone

Too true, Victim... to true...


----------



## Horacio

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Too true, Victim... to true...  *




I think Victim was victim of his own edit...


----------



## Rel

Ok, Dr. M, we know that you guys play on Sundays.  So give over with the story hour post already and nobody gets hurt. *pulls out a thermal detonator and rolls intimidate check*

tick

tick

tick


----------



## Dr Midnight

Ah-ah-ah, you didn't say the magic word...
We play every OTHER Sunday. This last Sunday was our week off. Sorry.
Here's another kind of story hour: THE GROUP

(Josh shows up at 4)

ME: Josh, you're like a half hour late! We gotta go, man!

JOSH: I'm late? What?

ME: Well... we're, uh, going to try to make it for 4:15.

JOSH: I don't remember hearing that.

ME: I... I may not have mentioned it. 

JILL: I eat the stormtrooper!

ME: Wha? ...

JILL: And then I poop him out!

MATT: Pooping him out, hmm... (flips through core book) I can't find anything on pooping. Maybe it's back in the GM section. I seem to remember reading something about it there.

TOM: This is taking too long, let's go!

MATT: But... pooping rules...?!

TOM: NO! PLAY! STOP TALK NOW!

MELISSA: "Yeaaaaaaahhhh!" Hey, that's a movie quote.

JOSH: (nervously) huh, okay, maybe we should...

JILL: I crimp my wookiee hair! 

ME: Gah! That won't be good for the story.

DOUG: I hate you all. Force lightning!


----------



## Jodo Kast

Hilarious, yet a feeble attempt to tide over your diehard, rabid fans, Doc.  Play and update more often or I may forget that "no disintegrations" order ...


----------



## Rel

Every OTHER Sunday?  But...Wh...Well I...Aw poodu!

*switches off thermal detonator and kicks it into the corner then sulks until he reads this exchange:



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *JILL: I eat the stormtrooper!
> 
> ME: Wha? ...
> 
> JILL: And then I poop him out!*




That is comedy gold there, Dr. M.  Tell Jill that she is my new girl-gamer hero for that one.  Also, that gives me a great idea for the Rancor NPC I hope to use for tonight's game!

Thanks Dr. Midnight!


----------



## fenzer

LOL


----------



## Rel

The more I look at that quote above, the funnier I think it is.  I want it for my sig.  Whaddya say, Doc?  I'm begging ya' man.  Until after next Sunday, this is the only good thing going for me.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Rel, knock yourself out! Jill never actually SAID THAT, but it's her kinda thing. Not pooping, but silly "I (do something)" lines. 

Gospog's currently using a quote I spliffed out at his game table.


----------



## Rel

I will give proper attribution to you then.  Thanks!


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> That is comedy gold there, Dr. M.  Tell Jill that she is my new girl-gamer hero for that one.  Also, that gives me a great idea for the Rancor NPC I hope to use for tonight's game!
> 
> *




OH MY GOSH!!  If I die of laughter, I am SO going to kill you!!

LOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCthulhu

Hey doc.  Finally got off my tush and read this story hour.  Now I want to drive down to RI and bask in the reflected glory of your coolness.  Especial props to Jill.  Wookie with a bow.  I've been giggling all day.


----------



## Horacio

I want more Star Wars, doc...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Lela- dying of laughter over the poop stormtrooper thing, or the concept of a rancor NPC having something to do with pooping?

KidCthulhu- Nice to have you as a reader. I know Kevin read a few pages of my old story hour, but then he abandoned it, as all he wants to do in like is build me up and then tear me down... sob. I'm glad I'm baskworthy. Hey, as we're going to be at an upcoming Con, and I'm running a game, are you going to sit in? Star Wars Game of Death. Mace Windu, Luke, Darth Vader, Yoda, and more- all fighting to the last in an arena of doooom. Should be fun. 

Horacio! More Star Wars coming Sunday night, sir... hang in there. I wish there were a story hour writeup of the Gospog SW game I play in. My ewok Jedi, Caldu Wirya, had some terrific action last night. It'd be more than enough to hold you over. We killed a Sith lord- me and my good pal Lodi Oken. I had a nice moment where I whipped out my lightsaber and "disarmed" a guy holding my up by the scruff of my neck. Fun.


----------



## fenzer

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I had a nice moment where I whipped out my lightsaber and "disarmed" a guy holding my up by the scruff of my neck. Fun. *




Okay.  That's a sight you don't get everyday.  Man, I may have to think twice before picking up my dog by the scruff.  You never know.  He might just have a tiny lightsaber under his fur.  

The picture just updated Doc, love it.


----------



## KidCthulhu

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Hey, as we're going to be at an upcoming Con, and I'm running a game, are you going to sit in? Star Wars Game of Death. Mace Windu, Luke, Darth Vader, Yoda, and more- all fighting to the last in an arena of doooom. Should be fun.
> *




Just TRY and stop me from playing!


----------



## Lela

Oh, it's a whole combination of it all.  The look on the players' faces when that plays out.  Priceless.  Please, take a picture for us.


----------



## Gospog

Doc Midnight wrote:


> I wish there were a story hour writeup of the Gospog SW game I play in.




Sorry, I wish I had time to write it!  My free time is so non-existant, it's insane!  I have four big games to prepare (and soon) for a Con, and still try to crank out the Star Wars games, along with atending Docs'.
(not that I'm complaining, mind you)

Doc Midnight wrote:


> We killed a Sith lord- me and my good pal Lodi Oken.




Well, technically, you only know that Darth Slaughter was Sith.  Was he a lord?  You don't know for sure.  Although your experiences in the "prelude" should help you answer that.

BTW, Doc, I'm too busy to write up the games, but if you want to, go ahead, with my blessing (and my notes, if you like)

Kid C,
Done!


----------



## Breakstone

Woah... Ewok Jedi...

I always thought it'd be interesting to play a Wookiee Jedi... not something you see every day...


----------



## Lela

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Woah... Ewok Jedi...
> 
> I always thought it'd be interesting to play a Wookiee Jedi... not something you see every day... *




It'd have to be a Wookiee Jedi with a bow though.  Can't leave that out.


----------



## Jodo Kast

Cool art, Doc.  You managed to portray an Ewok as something other than cuddly.  Your Story Hour inspired me to post character art in my own Star Wars Story Hour ... terrific idea!  Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## Lazybones

An interesting storyhour, Dr.M.  I put off reading it for a long time even though I was a die-hard KotSQ fan, because 1) it's not D&D and 2) it looked intimidating with so many pages.  Then I dove in and found it was only a few updates, really, with a lot of fan chatter .  I'm not really a fan of d20SW, but your story has a good premise and a cool cast of characters.  Plus your art really enhances the presentation (I've looked at your work on the art page and I'm envious of your talent).  Thanks for the story, I look forward to reading more!

So, no D&D games in the pipeline?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hi Lazybones- Y'know, when I was just coming in to check responses, I wondered if you were reading. Then- bam- you posted. 



> So, no D&D games in the pipeline?



I've been lately giving a lot of thought to where I want to take the KotSQ, whenever it might start back up. I'm thinking I'm going to let this campaign run its course (it does have a definite ending point, though I don't know how much further down it is), and then I'm going to start cracking on the Return of the KotSQ. I'll have to see what the players feel like. Doug U. (T'ek Nova) has remarked lately that he misses playing Dartan, and I really want to see what'll happen next. I'm reading my own story hour now. Refreshing myself on all the KotSQ stuff during lunch breaks... I'm up to chapter 8, now. 

So- keep your shizzy out for that. That won't be for some months yet, but it IS looming on the horizon. 

Thanks Jodo- I does my bests. 

I'm going to start a new thread, this one's teetering close to the end.

On to the next thread: http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14974


----------

